# The Nudie Thread v Best of 2010 *NSFW*



## Keaton

And the Award for Best Nude of 2010 goes to:



slushy muddy water said:


> shadow pappat


----------



## slushy muddy water

:D
ty gui


----------



## AmorRoark

Hottest picture ever? Most possibly.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I don't know.  I heard there was a boycott.


----------



## slushy muddy water

the mention is sweet but definitely not the best by far


----------



## Keaton

It was voted for by the people dear.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I think people were voting for each person's cumulative contributions.  That's how I voted anyway.


----------



## Keaton

would it make you happy if i changed the picture then?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You can leave up whatever you've got from your spank bank, guy.  I've got no problem seeing slushy's bum an extra time.  I was just saying that I think people voted by girl rather than particular nude so the award title is a bit of misnomer.


----------



## DexterMeth

Don't listen to her.  She doesn't know what she's saying.  Just keep it up no matter WHAT!


----------



## Mysterier

^thworded.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I voted based all photos submitted that I can recall.
I don't save them like you pervs.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

not one picture on the whole fucking PAGE. someone do a repost.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol


----------



## Pillthrill

Old old report


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

not nude... needs moar nudity tbh... love you PT but come on.


----------



## Pillthrill

Fine we will do more naked... but you never get "naked" for me. Ya know that


----------



## Keaton

Pillthrill said:


> Fine we will do more naked... but you never get "naked" for me. Ya know that


:D
i wanna  you


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

me too.. a lot... ^ ^

I know you dont get full on nude with your face like marissa.. its a good thing pt... :D keep that ass with class :D


----------



## Kenickie

*Nudie Thread v. moar ocean tits plz*

i guess we need a new one.


----------



## GenericMind

brown sugar imo


----------



## DexterMeth

Damn, fucking nice Kenik


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Good start to my favourite thread.


----------



## Kenickie

thanks gentlemen! those were taken a long time ago, when i was 18 and drinking too much in New Orleans. but they are acceptable 'opening' pics for a nudie thread!


----------



## lonewolf13

blackrose.mp3


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Good start to my favourite thread.



Dirty old man.

Oh wait...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

UTFSE imo


----------



## Swerlz

Here's an outline of my penis(flaccid) (in my dress pants on my way to a new job interview)





Maybe if ya'll are good.. You get to see it, but for now you get this.


----------



## lonewolf13

2 nudie threads? i smell merge.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I find that sexier than full on cock shot


----------



## Belisarius

*T*hat's *K*enickie, Ya*O*w...


----------



## Pander Bear

I'm hittin' that tonight


----------



## Kenickie

i see what you did there Belisarius


----------



## Swerlz

^hmmmm

I mean I have a pretty dick.. but if you say soo


you're the boss


----------



## ocean

Keni, you look hotttttt! 



thanks for the thread title.........
I will think on it.


----------



## Swerlz

oooo snap

Kenickie newdz  


saved.





ps.. can we merge the two threads??


----------



## kaywholed

ocean said:


> thanks for the thread title.........
> I will do it right now



k thnx.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I bet you do, man.
I am the boss!


----------



## Kenickie

lol the merging of these two threads mixed things up a bit lol


----------



## ocean

Now my last post makes no sense! hahahaha

The Keni looking hot part is still the same though. :D

Edit: Rargh! jaahaha N/m it makes sense again.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I took birthday noods and my stupid sister arriving has ruined my post. 

I haven't seen her in over 6 years so I kind of don't want to freak her out. Then again she did introduce me to all the temptations of London when we lived over there at the same time so she might not be that weirded out.

TL,DR? 

Cock shot cartwheels to come......


----------



## Bill

tldr post pics of your sister and cotb getting it awwn :]


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

Was feeling a bit horny yesturday:S


----------



## We are all ONE

I always thought dude was dating Fluffy, obviously not


----------



## Busty St Clare

She was only saying the other day she only dates guys whose dick was bigger than a coke can.

That got to stretch the vagoo swallowing one that fat...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

your sister?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Kenickie said:


> i guess we need a new one.



I wanna luck ur bitt.


----------



## DexterMeth

She is an African queen


----------



## lonewolf13

NUBIAN asshat. get your terminology right


----------



## DexterMeth

But she's not a princess asshat


----------



## DexterMeth

DexterMeth said:


> But she's not a princess asshat



So how about that band Foghat?


----------



## Bill

Needs moar side bewb.
Oh how I love teh side bewb


----------



## kaywholed

TALLY 2.0 said:


> I wanna luck ur butt.



You know what comes out of there??>, licking that is not the best of ideas in terms of flava flav and germs.


----------



## DexterMeth

What comes out of there? I'm a wanna know


----------



## kaywholed

DexterMeth said:


> What comes out of there? I'm a wanna know



babies


----------



## Kenickie

DexterMeth said:


> She is an African queen





lonewolf13 said:


> NUBIAN asshat. get your terminology right





DexterMeth said:


> But she's not a princess asshat



lololol both of you are right, I guess. Nubian is more correct though. Technically I could be called KUSH QUEEN cuz Nubia was once called Kush. how bout dem apples?




Bill said:


> Needs moar side bewb.
> Oh how I love teh side bewb


----------



## Bill

Verra nahice


----------



## Swerlz

I like what I see...very nice


----------



## DexterMeth

Kenickie said:


> Technically I could be called KUSH QUEEN cuz Nubia was once called *Kush*. how bout dem apples?
> ]



Sick


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i like when kenickie n00dies.


----------



## godlovesugly

Swerlz said:


> Here's an outline of my penis(flaccid) (in my dress pants on my way to a new job interview)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if ya'll are good.. You get to see it, but for now you get this.



MmmmmMmm


----------



## fengtau

I gotta ask...do girls find it sexy when they see a bulge in men's pants?


----------



## DexterMeth

^Happy Birthday OCEAN!


----------



## Keaton

marissaaaaaa said:


> i like when kenickie n00dies.



Hell yes, Kenudes are fantastico


----------



## ego_loss

marissaaaaaa said:


> i like when kenickie n00dies.



indeed...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Kenickie  
So beautiful hun!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

fengtau said:


> I gotta ask...do girls find it sexy when they see a bulge in men's pants?



Only when that bulge is from a wad of dollar bills...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ :D ITT: Tally Joneses for sweaty crotch dollars for his next fixxx

Ocean - it's ya birthday, come on party like it's ya birthday, take your clooooothes off it's ya birthday, bluelight loves your TnA coz ya sexy and it's ya buffday!!

Ahem...


----------



## purplefirefly

For the first time ever!!


----------



## ocean

^WOOOOOOOOHOOOO! You look _AMAZING!_

 You are one hawt chickadee!


----------



## lonewolf13

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccce


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Nice.


----------



## Binge_Artist

You're Pretty Fuckin' Fine, amiga!

Good thing there's no dress code here, cause I just came in my pants

Thank you, Assphace, for that gem.


----------



## AmorRoark

purplefirefly said:


> For the first time ever!!



WOW! Have you lost weight? You look fine as hell! LOVE the hair too.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Speaking of AmorRoark posting nudes, AmorRoark should post nudes.

Nice bum, purplefirefly!


----------



## purplefirefly

You all are awesome!! 

AmorRoark: I did...about 35 lbs


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Congrats on the weight loss!  No small feat, that.


----------



## ocean

I keep coming back to try to decide which photo I like more pff............. 
I want that little nighty you have in the 2nd pic.............
and yay! you on the weight loss.............


----------



## purplefirefly

That's actually a summer shirt I got at target lol It's meant to be worn in public


----------



## ocean

^Damn! hahaha Its cute! I must be seeing it wrong b/c it looks like a nighty to me :D
Cute anyway!!


----------



## DamagedLemon

Nice boobs, purplefirefly


----------



## Busty St Clare

Predator Porn- In the jungle no one can hear you fap....


----------



## mikehunt

nice rear view purplefirefly !! cute panties too


----------



## kaywholed

purplefirefly said:


> For the first time ever!!


First implies, a forthcoming second, which I eagerly anticipate.


----------



## Kenickie

Busty St Clare said:


> Predator Porn- In the jungle no one can hear you fap....





is there some way to like not have it be heat wave or whatever because i'd like to see you naked.


----------



## slushy muddy water

kenicks, even though your body is gorgeous my favorite part is your face


----------



## kaywholed

slushy muddy water said:


> kenicks, even though your body is gorgeous my favorite part is your beautiful personality and intellect



yeah mon


----------



## purplefirefly

kaywholed said:


> First implies, a forthcoming second




No question about this....no question at all


----------



## Keaton

purplefirefly said:


> no question about this....no question at all



.


----------



## Kenickie

slushy muddy water said:


> kenicks, even though your body is gorgeous my favorite part is your face





slussssh


----------



## TALLY 2.0

purplefirefly said:


> For the first time ever!!




Excuse me miss. If you were yogurt, would you be fruit on the bottom or stirrrrrred?


----------



## slushy muddy water

i bet she's fruit at the bottom waiting to be stirred


----------



## TALLY 2.0

slushy muddy water said:


> i bet she's fruit at the bottom waiting to be stirred



Well then she is in luck, because I majored in "stirring" in college.


----------



## slushy muddy water

that must have been quite expensive 
tell her how expensive it was


----------



## purplefirefly

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Excuse me miss. If you were yogurt, would you be fruit on the bottom or stirrrrrred?



I don't know what this means, please explain.


----------



## DexterMeth

slushy muddy water said:


> that must have been quite expensive
> tell her how expensive it was



lul.

How much does your porn cost Tally? I ask because I don't think she was talking about dead hookers


----------



## TALLY 2.0

purplefirefly said:


> I don't know what this means, please explain.



Its a pick up line so I can break the ice and talk to you....and it looks like it worked.

Now that I have your attention, I would like to say that you are very beautiful and if I had a dime for every woman that I have ever seen that is as pretty as you, I would have ten cents.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

DexterMeth said:


> lul.
> 
> How much does your porn cost Tally? I ask because I don't think she was talking about dead hookers



Bro, you realize no one with an internet connection has paid for porn since 97.


----------



## matt2012

purplefirefly said:


> For the first time ever!!



Saved....and saved 

Love ya babe %)


----------



## Keaton

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Bro, you realize no one with an internet connection has paid for porn since 97.



Nah my friends paid for a subscription for me for my birthday.


and wouldnt you agree that viruses are a form of payment?


----------



## Max Power

admin nudes ITT


----------



## lonewolf13

tbph we need mod nudes nao to even things out imvho


----------



## Keaton

i agree. mod newds ahora.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Nah my friends paid for a subscription for me for my birthday.
> 
> 
> and wouldnt you agree that viruses are a form of payment?



Do wat? Your pc got viruses from Reality Kings? Thats fucking bullshit.


----------



## Keaton

no no no no
two separate statements mi amigo.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

NationOfThizzlam said:


> no no no no
> two separate statements mi amigo.



lol oh ok. Im having having chicken wings for dinner.

I had sex with a chicken.


----------



## Keaton

god damn why do you get to have all the fun?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Keni that set made me ooh and aah all over the screen.  You're a Goddess, pure and simple.  

Hopefully more Busty will come - I had fun being the photographer for once.  

Aaaand here's a repost for reposts sake;

*NSFW*:


----------



## slushy muddy water

^ive always loved that one


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Busty has a tattoo covering his nipple...

dude you might need that nipple one day.


----------



## Assphace

cawk


*NSFW*:


----------



## DexterMeth

Child and Busty need to shoot the new age Greese flick.  :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

C0TB (and Busty), that photo is *art*  

And BUSTY holy shit dude you are looking fit as fuck! Nice one  


And last but certainly not least, *pff* you have absolutely blown my mind lovely lady. You are looking _so fucking hot!!! _Best nudie newcomer in many years imo


----------



## Keaton

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Keni that set made me ooh and aah all over the screen.  You're a Goddess, pure and simple.
> 
> Hopefully more Busty will come - I had fun being the photographer for once.
> 
> Aaaand here's a repost for reposts sake;
> 
> *NSFW*:



gahd damn..


----------



## We are all ONE

Busty St Clare said:


> Predator Porn- In the jungle no one can hear you fap....



DAAAAmmmmnnnNNNN Aborigine bush, and full wood too!!!
you go girl!!!


----------



## purplefirefly

I'm feeling good...how about a few more??


----------



## ocean

*DAMN Pff!*


----------



## purplefirefly

thank you pretty lady!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

5 pages and Kenickie is RUNNING shit.


----------



## ChickenScratch

tally, i'd let you fill my bottom with yogurt.


----------



## lonewolf13

hi Purplefirefly


----------



## kaywholed

purplefirefly said:


> I'm feeling good...how about a few more??


hellllllooooo nurse.


----------



## Pharcyde

Kenickie said:


> i guess we need a new one.





Pillthrill said:


> Old old report



oh shi-----


----------



## mikehunt

Very nice pff!


----------



## DamagedLemon

Vurr nice, Keni.


----------



## DexterMeth

It's not a nudie, but that PT pic is an ultra-fapper


----------



## Busty St Clare

We are all ONE said:


> DAAAAmmmmnnnNNNN Aborigine bush, and full wood too!!!
> you go girl!!!



I'd hate to burst your bubble but yucca's are native to the America's and only wankers fluff.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Pre-work nude;


----------



## lonewolf13

so beautiful.   is that a troll face on your panties?


----------



## DamagedLemon

Your tatas are ginormous and I'm jealous of your teeny tiny waist.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

LW - it's a pixel-skull.  






RemonTurtle - 'sif you ever need to be jealous of ANYONE!  Pull open your top and look at your delicious boobies and be reminded of their awesome, plz.


----------



## lonewolf13

RemonTurtle - 'sif you ever need to be jealous of ANYONE! Pull open your top and look at your delicious boobies and be reminded of their awesome, plz. 

^ this

and pixplease.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Maybe some day I will return, maybe not. The future is very unforseeable.


----------



## Mehm

win thread is win!


----------



## Keaton

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Pre-work nude;



pixel sandwich sounds delicious imo


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ I see what you did there.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Pre-work nude;



You are too fucking good to this thread - before work nudes - fucking sexy as fuck (oops...) dedication.


----------



## DexterMeth

Bam!... indeed


----------



## Busty St Clare

Should have made the bed before work imo......


----------



## undead

Oh shiiiii!!! Puttin the lady in her place!

Waaaay hawt C0TB!!! Like... surrriously.


----------



## lonewolf13

Busty St Clare said:


> Should have made the bed before work imo......



don't worry Busty, thats not your bed...... its mine 





every BL'er wishes


----------



## Busty St Clare

lol. It would be pretty cool to have an Apache step kid for my kids to play cowboy and injunes with in the backyard.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol when white people want their kids to behave they point to me and say " if you don't behave i'm gonna have that indian man tie you up"

works every damn time


----------



## Busty St Clare

I'm a dentist dude, my mates do the same thing to their kids


----------



## Bill

lonewolf13 said:


> "if you don't behave i'm gonna have that indian man scalp you up"



Fixd


----------



## DexterMeth

Tight. That "Apocolypse - The Second World War" shit is intense. Whoever did the sounds and touched up the color deserve medals


----------



## Keaton

wang
*NSFW*: 







By thizzlam at 2011-01-26


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Oh Mohammed El Thizzle - I am disappoint ^  

YOu posted a dismembered cawk...shame on ewe.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh the shame

*COTB and PFF*...thank you for keeping this thread top tits.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Pre-work nude;



Ive said this before and I will say it again....I remember a time when COTB never posted fully nude boobie shots. Like all she ever posted int the nudie thread was bathing suit pics. However, she bring the girls out to play all the time like it aint no thang. 

What a great time to be alive.


Thank you COTB. You truly are a great human being.


----------



## purplefirefly

I want to see some PI and ocean pics!! Make it happen chicks!! 

cotb and keni are looking lovely, nice job girls


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^She is wise. Listen to her PI and Ocean. She knows what the dealio is.


----------



## purplefirefly

Here are some of my own contributions for today. I love white and hot pink together


----------



## kaywholed

purplefirefly said:


> I love white and hot pink together


They do go well with lovely subtle fleshtones.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

NICE WEDGES and thank you for a clean mirror


----------



## Larr_E

purplefirefly said:


> Here are some of my own contributions for today. I love white and hot pink together




Very nice. Now i'm all turned on and I gotta go hang out with truckers and chinese guys...


----------



## We are all ONE

Damn Purple be letting her flag fly up in here!!




NationOfThizzlam said:


> wang
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thizzlam at 2011-01-26



The gentlemen appreciate the confidence boost ViennaNation


----------



## kaywholed

Larr_E said:


> Now i'm all turned on by truckers and chinese guys...



fucking bum toucher.  thats wrong.


----------



## Bill

Nice behind you have there, pff :]


----------



## purplefirefly

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> NICE WEDGES and thank you for a clean mirror



Those are one of my favorite pairs of summer shoes....I'm dying for warm weather.

I'm waaaayyyy too ocd to ever have a dirty mirror


----------



## kace

haha.. just a cheeky one. excuse the grimy mirror! 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

mirror excused
welcome


----------



## kaywholed

kace said:


> haha.. just a cheeky one. excuse the grimy mirror!
> 
> *NSFW*:



well hello there luv,
fancy a roll in the hay with a canukiastanian yeti?


----------



## purplefirefly

Thanks for posting kace 

*resists the urge to clean dirty mirror*

:D


----------



## We are all ONE

kace said:


> haha.. just a cheeky one. excuse the grimy mirror!
> 
> *NSFW*:



I hope this is the start of many things to come


----------



## DamagedLemon

Vurr nice, Kace! More please.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

kace said:


> haha.. just a cheeky one. excuse the grimy mirror!
> 
> *NSFW*:





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> mirror excused
> welcome



Totally seconded - Great body!


----------



## mikehunt

very nice pff!  i dig the sexy shoes too!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

kace said:


> haha.. just a cheeky one. excuse the grimy mirror!
> 
> *NSFW*:



I was scared to open the nsfw tags, because I didnt know if you were a dude or not, but I am glad I took a chance.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol.


----------



## Keaton

id put kace on my faace


----------



## DexterMeth

You probably would.  Pff.  What a strait.


----------



## Kenickie

i was about to freak out if NationofThizzlam posted fucking child porn, but he's 18 so carry on


----------



## hyroller

kace is ace 

looking good too, Keni.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lol u are the male version of marissa ^  ^ 

kace, do want


----------



## DexterMeth

lul


----------



## Mysterier

*NSFW*: 



THIS MY FACE.







happy anniversary.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Mysterier

*NSFW*: 










awra.


----------



## ugly

NationOfThizzlam said:


> wang
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By thizzlam at 2011-01-26



that put me in SUCH a good mood.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Holy moly Mysterier


----------



## ocean

purplefirefly said:


> I want to see some PI and ocean pics!! Make it happen chicks!!
> 
> cotb and keni are looking lovely, nice job girls



Do reposts count?!?!! 
I could give you six again but I don't have any new pix as of now 
Maybe one day........but it may be a while.


Pink looks good one you PFF


----------



## BeckyLee

requesting moar pix of mysterier's bootay...


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

ocean said:


> Do reposts count?!?!!
> I could give you six again but I don't have any new pix as of now
> Maybe one day........but it may be a while.
> 
> 
> Pink looks good one you PFF



Yeah that'll do - I've only seen one or two 

hahahaha


----------



## purplefirefly

ocean said:


> Do reposts count?!?!!
> I could give you six again but I don't have any new pix as of now
> Maybe one day........but it may be a while.
> 
> 
> Pink looks good one you PFF



Your pics definitely deserve an encore, you are one sexy lady


----------



## purplefirefly

Just a couple more from me


----------



## Mysterier

but he so cute. it hard. literally.


----------



## n3ophy7e

purplefirefly said:


> Just a couple more from me



_Hello_ there sweet thing!!


----------



## Max Power

more n3o, please.


----------



## Keaton

Max Power said:


> more n3o, please.



yes yes a thousand times yes


----------



## n3ophy7e

You guyyys   





Please note the lovely Miss January *PI* featuring on my bedroom wall


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Neophyte I wanna be your dog.


----------



## kaywholed

sexy nurse is sexy



n3ophy7e said:


> You guyyys



put some damn pants on.  then take em off slowly.  doucemen.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya seriously. Ever wonder why people give you such weird looks at work?


----------



## DamagedLemon

What the fuck man.


----------



## DexterMeth

Seriously, WTF khole. Cross your legs like a proper lil' injun


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh look, I live.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hi there gorgeous bum!


----------



## DamagedLemon

Glorious legs and behind, neko. Just glorious. Love the sun's rays on your legs. Love your bedspread and also your paisley panties. Love love love.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

MMMMM biteable bottom Neko...and Purple Firefly that first picture is yummy - you look great with your hair up.

Mysterier - nicee


----------



## AfterGlow

Damn photobucket!   Please repost!   



n3ophy7e said:


> You guyyys


----------



## n3ophy7e




----------



## We are all ONE

n3ophy7e said:


>



daaaaammmnnnnnn


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*N3o* do you masturbate to my calendar photo like I do to yours?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh my god YES!! How did you know?!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I felt it


----------



## purplefirefly

n3o and neko are smokin!! *fans self*


----------



## AfterGlow

Thank you for the repost!


----------



## L2R

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *N3o* do you masturbate to my calendar photo like I do to yours?





n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Oh my god YES!! How did you know?!





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I felt it



this combination of lettters beats any pictures any day.

i don't ever postin the nudie thread

i post for this


...



damn


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahahaha


----------



## nekointheclouds

DL: Thanks! I took this at my parents place in Florida right before new years. I saw the way the light was shinning in the room and just felt compelled to take my pants off. Heres another pic from the same roll.

Fun fact: The ink drawing on there wall there is a drawing of mine I amde for my parents. Its nudie too!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

nICE PIC!!

THat one you posted in that link is TOOOO SMAAAAALL 

N3o --  fucking beautiful ass.

PI AND N3O - That's hot...great mental pictures evoked.


----------



## purplefirefly

Before



After


----------



## Mariposa

^Whoa... *someone* looks wonderful with her clothes off 

n3o and neko, also very sexy!!!


----------



## Way|0st

n3ophy7e said:


> You guyyys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the lovely Miss January *PI* featuring on my bedroom wall


damn n30 i see you're taking care of that body


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> You guyyys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the lovely Miss January *PI* featuring on my bedroom wall



EDIT:
YAY its back.


----------



## We are all ONE

LOL ITT : AEP is reminded her first sex O was with small penis guy


----------



## Keaton

ITT: WAAO continues to be the only person that can successfully troll the shit outta me....
well done, you have my vote for top troll


----------



## We are all ONE

NationOfThizzlam said:


> ITT: WAAO continues to be the only person that can successfully troll the shit outta me....
> well done, you have my vote for top troll



Enjoy, I think this was before your time

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=471219


----------



## Keaton

We are all ONE said:


> Enjoy, I think this was before your time
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=471219



definitely before my time. but i thoroughly enjoyed that. hah


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> More *Slushy * and *Thizzlam * please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Ok


*NSFW*:


----------



## DexterMeth

Nice Nekoin!


----------



## BA

Damn. 

What happened to this thread?

Used to be hot at one time. Not it's just..


----------



## DexterMeth

Thanks for the contribution!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yeah nice tits BA.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I love how nudie pictures always make me want to get all nude too.









hopefully I wll have more free time to play around later tonight.


----------



## Keaton

WIN.
nekoin :D


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Neko I like the lighting and your ass and your stomach and your legs and your nose.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thanks! I love those rope lights, had them for like 8 years. 

I like my nose now, but hated it when I was younger.

I also like compliments from hotties. =^.^=


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Oh I think the rope lights are tacky.

It is the rosy glow I was referring to.


----------



## Keaton

*n3o* I approve of your title edit.


----------



## DexterMeth

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Oh I think the rope lights are tacky.
> 
> It is the rosy glow I was referring to.



lul


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I hope the  subtracted the bitch factor


----------



## Keaton

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I hope the  subtracted the bitch factor



it did a little.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Whew.  My intentions are true.

Enough jibber jabber.  I am worst than the rest of you all talk no action mutheffers.
I can do a repost.


----------



## GenericMind

nekointheclouds said:


>



BAMi


----------



## We are all ONE

Damn bam, damn


----------



## DamagedLemon

Show us more, neko. Take all your clothes off! You have a very delightful body.


----------



## We are all ONE

DamagedLemon said:


> Show us more, neko. Take all your clothes off! You have a very delightful body.



she is shy but Im not one to not help


----------



## Keaton

just had a n3ogasm


----------



## aesoprock

nice pics. thanks.


----------



## Keaton

*NSFW*: 














photobucket deleted it. soooooooo i did it again.


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


> she is shy but Im not one to not help



Oops! 8)


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> *NSFW*:


Good morning doctor!!   


nekointheclouds said:


>


This is absolutely _gorgeous_ neko, you are beautiful  


Perpetual Indulgence said:


>


Yaaayyyy!!! _fap fap fap_  


And thanks all for your lovely comments


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh ya N30.  You're hot.


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> Good morning doctor!!



Woo that means _you_ work for _me_ muahaha


----------



## nekointheclouds

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Whew.  My intentions are true.
> 
> Enough jibber jabber.  I am worst than the rest of you all talk no action mutheffers.
> I can do a repost.



My my my, I love YOUR legs, you look like you are a runner. You can bend me over your lap any day.

Side Note: Getting off work early, got some beer, pot and and a new David Bowie Poster. Time to get sexy.


----------



## Keaton

nekointheclouds said:


> My my my, I love YOUR legs, you look like you are a runner. You can bend me over your lap any day.
> 
> Side Note: Getting off work early, got some beer, pot and and a new David Bowie Poster. Time to get sexy.



nice image.


----------



## Thou

I got bored.


Hiya folks. Long time no see.


----------



## DexterMeth

meh.  where's the titties?


----------



## Thou

In your mothers stinkbox.


----------



## DexterMeth

Probably.


----------



## lonewolf13

nope. i checked. not there


----------



## DexterMeth

Where?


----------



## chinky

wheres the ape butt pics when you want em?


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## chinky

and boom goes the dynamite


----------



## DexterMeth

You get what you ask for; sometimes.


----------



## BeckyLee

Hai guise! 





Oooh I just looked at the other foxy ladies and had to comment...
Neko your ass and legs are to die for!

PI- Ugh. Wow. Beaauuutiful. I WANT YOUR LEGS.

N3o- So freaking lovely, as always...


----------



## GenericMind

want *SO* bad


----------



## DexterMeth

Dayo! You even have that after sex hair smell.

@GM: gtfo of the way


----------



## GenericMind

I'd fukn caveman up in this bitch and fight a man to the death with my bare hands for that shit.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'd cut your break lines and hack your finances/


----------



## GenericMind

*COME AT ME THEN BRO I DARE YOU TO*i


----------



## Keaton

BeckyLee said:


> Hai guise!



Ssssssexy


----------



## DexterMeth

^Her bf's hands ruin it. 
@GM: You pushed the "o" key. The o-key was mean't to create a spark after the gas leak.  fuck.


----------



## BeckyLee

That's no boyfriend's hands!

That's a GIRLfriend of mine, THANKYOUVERYMUCH...


----------



## DexterMeth

K, now that's just mean.

Pics? :D


----------



## lostNfound

BeckyLee said:


> Hai guise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I just looked at the other foxy ladies and had to comment...
> Neko your ass and legs are to die for!
> 
> PI- Ugh. Wow. Beaauuutiful. I WANT YOUR LEGS.
> 
> N3o- So freaking lovely, as always...




OH WOW, pity the camera is in the way fo your face though.


----------



## Max Power

BeckyLee said:


> That's no boyfriend's hands!
> 
> That's a GIRLfriend of mine, THANKYOUVERYMUCH...


----------



## kaywholed

BeckyLee said:


> That's a GIRLfriend of mine,


ewwww, lesbians...


pics?


----------



## Busty St Clare

First sparring session after xmas sucked balls 

My neighbours then got to see mine...


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Blatant nekkidness right next to the Children's swings where they play.

What's next? You gonna bang COTB while tickle me elmo watches?


----------



## lostNfound

Jump rope & and nude cart wheels.

The sun must have been shining today.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^and the moon was out too....


----------



## n3ophy7e

OMG *BeckyLee*!!!! *swooooon*  


Awesome cartwheel Busty!


----------



## nekointheclouds

hahaha. I dont see enough nekkid men doing cartwheels.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ tits or gtfo man
Seriously


----------



## lostNfound

^ I  you


----------



## lostNfound

kace said:


> haha.. just a cheeky one. excuse the grimy mirror!
> 
> *NSFW*:



WOW. Please post more, Thanks :D


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

OMG BLEE, best pic of yours EVAR.


----------



## We are all ONE

From this point forward, you are forever 'Dubya'


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*Busty* you are King.
*Thou art* you are a prince.
*BeckyLee* Beautiful body.  We should plan a hiking get together this spring/summer.  Naked or not 

I am not a runner.  I tried.  Could not get into it.  Squats and lunges, baby.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Lovely picture BeckyLee.


----------



## kaywholed

BeckyLee said:


> Hai guise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I just looked at the other foxy ladies and had to comment...
> Neko your ass and legs are to die for!
> 
> PI- Ugh. Wow. Beaauuutiful. I WANT YOUR LEGS.
> 
> N3o- So freaking lovely, as always...


----------



## DamagedLemon

I lol'd


----------



## undead

Hahahaha... that shit's proper!


----------



## mikehunt

BeckyLee said:


> Hai guise!



fucking incredible body BL!! wow!


----------



## Owl Eyed

i liek ur buns, mysterierous


----------



## BeckyLee

Awww thanks ya'll! 

Requesting DamagedLemon and ThaiDie noods plz.... 

@ Kaywholed- ... I must go sign up for OKCupid to meet this "fun-loving guy" now! Ha!

@ PI- YES a warm-weather hike is indeed in order!


----------



## GenericMind

Sitonmyfaseplz


----------



## TINK

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Pre-work nude;



I think I am in Love.

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!

COTB - come to SOCAL you are welcomed at my house any day


----------



## kaywholed

BeckyLee said:


> A
> @ Kaywholed- ... I must go sign up for OKCupid to meet this "fun-loving guy" now! Ha!


ill save you the effort, just PM your address, phone number, blood type and other relevant spcs


----------



## TINK

OK so I am not breaking my new years resolution since I have clothes on...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahaha you couldn't stay away
I like that


----------



## aesoprock

cmon, we all know that 'resolution' is bogus anyway


----------



## DexterMeth

I was just scrolling down while eating and I saw that picture of Busty and literally gagged for a second. What an asshole


----------



## Busty St Clare

Was it a footlong?


----------



## DexterMeth

Nah, I mean I love Subway actually but I just heated up some ground up pork in threw in a bunch of spices and rub it in your titty


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

OHHHH TINK. Nice derriere - just as nice as your bountiful busoms.

Beckylee -  WOW!

Busty - hHAHAHAHAHA good effort brother


----------



## avrolling

Limited time only


----------



## Keaton

ready for a blumpkin imo


----------



## avrolling

Hells yessir haha


----------



## Keaton

lol iew


----------



## avrolling

mmmmmm haha nah that shit is nasty as fuck hahahaaaa


----------



## n3ophy7e

Well _hello_ av!! %) 



TINK said:


>



Oh TINK!!!_ So_ so lovely my dear


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh, what a tease.  

Activate, in the form of a frowny face


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Nice cock...shame NoT had to ruin it with talk about a blumpkin...EURRGHHHHH HRRAARRGHHHHH *sound of puking*


----------



## Assphace

i'm afraid to ask what a blumpkin is


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

you don't wanna know


----------



## DamagedLemon

What's a blumpkin?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

GINGERVITITIS of the genitalia. 
Are you taking a shit?
Gross.


----------



## slushy muddy water

grrrrr pi id kill for those stems of yours!


----------



## Swerlz

We are all ONE said:


> From this point forward, you are forever 'Dubya'





awesome


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

DexterMeth said:


> I was just scrolling down while eating and I saw that picture of Busty and literally gagged for a second. What an asshole



lol... agreed


----------



## avrolling

NO I wasnt taking a shit! 
sarcasm anyone? 

my god


----------



## DexterMeth

What is a god?


----------



## lonewolf13

its dog spelled backwards


----------



## DexterMeth

Why does he care so much about his dog? 

Imma at a lOSE


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

slushy muddy water said:


> grrrrr pi id kill for those stems of yours!


but would be okay if I wore skinny jeans with high heeled boots?


----------



## DexterMeth

I knew you could kick my ass
:D


----------



## Keaton

Metal in my penis


*NSFW*:


----------



## DexterMeth

I actually didn't even bother to click on the NSFW button.  

This thread lately has been killing my soul


----------



## Owl Eyed

owwwwww


----------



## Keaton

double dydoe piercing.


----------



## skoat

ouch bro, i saw your cock the other day and there was no steel in it.  i dunno why i honestly click sometimes.  i guess im a homo, yes, thats it

how much did that suck balls getting put it?


----------



## lonewolf13

actually its a stunt cock.  adn those are clipons


----------



## Keaton

the first one hurt like shit.
the second one was the most intense pain ive ever felt..


----------



## skoat

do you warm those up before you 'throw them in'?


----------



## lonewolf13

watching your wife die as she gives birth to your stillborn baby has got to be the worst pain ever felt. imvho


----------



## Keaton

skoat said:


> do you warm those up before you 'throw them in'?


haha actually he did.



lonewolf13 said:


> watching your wife die as she gives birth to your stillborn baby has got to be the worst pain ever felt. imvho


im not a father or a husband so i wouldnt know.


----------



## atri

lonewolf13 said:


> watching your wife die as she gives birth to your stillborn baby has got to be the worst pain ever felt. imvho



to his stillborn maybe


----------



## DexterMeth

skoat said:


> ouch bro, i saw your cock the other day and there was no steel in it.  i dunno why i honestly click sometimes.  i guess im a homo, yes, thats it



Nah bro. You simply like looking at pictures of other guy's dicks and then talking about the picture with them.  No harm no foul.


----------



## Busty St Clare

78% of people with tongue peircings have chipped or fractured teeth. Pass my business card onto your girlfriend.....


----------



## Noodle

O U Ceeee H


----------



## Keaton

Busty St Clare said:


> 78% of people with tongue peircings have chipped or fractured teeth. Pass my business card onto your girlfriend.....



I'll make sure to do that.


----------



## Matt58

Well Thizzy, I honestly didn't think you were going to do it.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

holy shit thizzlammm, why!


----------



## Busty St Clare

He was struggling to please women with his regular skin flute I'd imagine.


----------



## Bomboclat

Go for gauges!


----------



## avrolling

^ ouch...


----------



## TALLY 2.0

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Metal in my penis
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Ok, ummm. I dont think we can meet up now. Sorry bro. I dont trust people who put metal in their penis.

We can still be friends online tho.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god NoT I LOVE THEM!!!! Looks amazing dude! I am seriously in awe. Fucking respect ay  



Busty St Clare said:


> 78% of people with tongue peircings have chipped or fractured teeth.



As much as I hate to admit it, I'm one of them.


----------



## chinky

so the nudie thread turned into the social?


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Well, I don't see _you_ contributing, so if you're stressing about, by all means post a pic!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Well, I don't see _you_ contributing, so if you're stressing about, by all means post a pic!



Damn, chinky. Ya hear that? Neophyte wants your body so badly that she personally asked you herself to go get naked and post a pic for her.

playah playahhhhh


----------



## DexterMeth

Damn Chinky.  Mad respect yo.  

Keep up the hussle

Haters gonna die


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> GINGERVITITIS of the genitalia.
> Are you taking a shit?
> Gross.



lol tis a bit ginger...not TOO much imho.

WOuld definitely have been better if he was sitting on a bed.

FUCKING HELL THIZZ?!?!?!?! What possessed you>?!?!


----------



## Keaton

god damn you guys are some mother fuckin haters


----------



## Way|0st

yea, whats up with that


----------



## Keaton

marissaaaaaa said:


> holy shit thizzlammm, why!


I wanted to broadcast a morning talk show from with my dick.


----------



## GenericMind

Send and receive signals from extra terrestrials imo.


----------



## Keaton

GenericMind said:


> Send and receive signals *with your extra testicals* imo.



fixed


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Keaton

nudes or gtfo


----------



## Keaton

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Ok, ummm. I dont think we can meet up now. Sorry bro. I dont trust people who put metal in their penis.
> 
> We can still be friends online tho.



this is enough to make me take them out.


----------



## Owl Eyed

hay thizz how many channels do you receive with your new antennas? any of them HD?

(if you answered yes to the 2nd question, can i come through?)


----------



## Assphace

I post my cock and no one even comments.  Thizzy posts his and gets two pages.

That's it, I'm getting my dick pierced.


----------



## Keaton

DOO ITTTTTT



Owl Eyed said:


> hay thizz how many channels do you receive with your new antennas? any of them HD?
> 
> (if you answered yes to the 2nd question, can i come through?)


Stop on by my homo-amigo


----------



## We are all ONE

Assphace said:


> I post my cock and no one even comments.  Thizzy posts his and gets two pages.
> 
> That's it, I'm getting my dick pierced.



dont worry, pic is a hoax
see a few pages back for the real him
Or UTFSE and type, 'prepubescent'


----------



## Way|0st

Assphace said:


> I post my cock and no one even comments.



undesired dick is undesired l0l


----------



## Owl Eyed

NationOfThizzlam said:


> DOO ITTTTTT
> 
> 
> Stop on by my homo-amigo



im going to assume that your answer implies you answered yes to the second question. if there is no HD we're not hanging out.


----------



## Assphace

Way|0st said:


> undesired dick is undesired l0l



Would even "Haha, your cock is too small" be too much to ask for?


----------



## We are all ONE

Owl Eyed said:


> im going to assume that your answer implies you answered yes to the second question. if there is no HD we're not hanging out.



im going out on a limb and betting you will never contribute to this here thread


----------



## Way|0st

i wanna see owl eyed's pecker. there's vicious rumors about a str8 asians size . whats a queer working with


----------



## Owl Eyed

what if im underaged? do the same laws apply towards homos?


----------



## Keaton

Owl Eyed said:


> im going to assume that your answer implies you answered yes to the second question. if there is no HD we're not hanging out.



Fuck you, of course i get HD. How dare you insult me like that.


----------



## GenericMind

No posting unless you're at least 18.


----------



## Keaton

^yea, i got a warning for just joking about being 17.
Don't post kiddy porn.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

GenericMind said:


> No posting unless you're at least 18.





NationOfThizzlam said:


> ^yea, i got a warning for just joking about being 17.
> Don't post kiddy porn.



hehehhehehehhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol jk im 19 turning 20 in 3 months. kekekekekekekekekeee


----------



## Keaton

.


----------



## Owl Eyed

shut your mouth slut, i aint shoving anything in that hell hole :>


----------



## Keaton

I lol'd


----------



## Owl Eyed

you aint gonna be lol'in when i raep u. not even rape... but raep


----------



## We are all ONE

take it to gaycybersex.com cock jugglers

Edit: and plz dont tits, just GTFO


----------



## immunetogravity

No pants.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

MMMMM ^ needs more spank imo.

PROVE you're immune to gravity - 
_*
TITS OR GTFO!! *_


----------



## Keaton

immunetogravity said:


> No pants.



YES! success%)


----------



## kaywholed

immunetogravity said:


> No pants.



i am going to start making room in my freezer.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

you're back!!!


----------



## immunetogravity

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> MMMMM ^ needs more spank imo.
> 
> PROVE you're immune to gravity -
> _*
> TITS OR GTFO!! *_



Blahblahblah. Appreesh the asses. I'll tag my tits or something at a later time.



NationOfThizzlam said:


> YES! success%)







kaywholed said:


> i am going to start making room in my freezer.



Wait... was that a "ohhhhh so hot need to cool these bitches down" or "I like my bitches like I like my coffee" joke?



marissaaaaaa said:


> you're back!!!



HEY! Supppppp? I remember you.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

immunetogravity said:


> No pants.




Immunetogravity, you are definitely not immune to giving me a boner.


----------



## Keaton

are you the blonde in that pic too?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^no im the guy hiding in the closet quietly milking myself.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I APPRECIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE - Really I do - I'm an ass man tbh.

I was just making a pun...because your name eludes to your tits.

which one are you again>??

Nice small peachy bottoms


----------



## Keaton

TALLY 2.0 said:


> ^no im the guy hiding in the closet quietly milking myself.



i thought that was papasomni


----------



## immunetogravity

NationOfThizzlam said:


> are you the blonde in that pic too?



Yeah. That was taken last March before I was dumb moment when I chopped my hair off. It's bleach blonde and red now.



TALLY 2.0 said:


> ^no im the guy hiding in the closet quietly milking myself.



Pics or it didn't happen. 



Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> I APPRECIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE - Really I do - I'm an ass man tbh.
> 
> I was just making a pun...because your name eludes to your tits.
> 
> which one are you again>??
> 
> Nice small peachy bottoms



On the right. & yeah... I never made that connection. Way to connect the interwebz to my username I guess? I suppose it's true though.


----------



## kaywholed

immunetogravity said:


> Wait... was that a "ohhhhh so hot need to cool these bitches down" or "I like my bitches like I like my coffee" joke?



A) i am going to cut you up and store you in my freezer until I am hungry and deep fry you ass and eat it
B) epic fap session and i store my jizz in the freezer


----------



## Keaton

immunetogravity said:


> Yeah. That was taken last March before I was dumb moment when I chopped my hair off. It's bleach blonde and red now.


nice buns


----------



## n3ophy7e

Heyyy immune!!! Welcome back to le nudie thread


----------



## Keaton

i cant help but feel like im somewhat responsible for that.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I think you are...

SH said no at first...but you seem to have smoothtalked with the plur in the cuddle puddle.

Nice one - she ain't posted here in a while. (if that was her who posted in fishnets and ting before)

ITG - yuhh...I was just making a shit joke, that could've been funny if you'd got it.

Oh welll..........


----------



## scubagirl200

wb immune! are u a go-go now? or was that just for a rave??? either way you're looking good!!!


----------



## Keaton

Dude, she just walks around lookin like that on tha daily


----------



## n3ophy7e

scuba you tricked me!


----------



## Keaton

^that happens everytime i see her post in here...same with you n3o..


----------



## Keaton

omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom

24hr streak broken.
thanks hun


----------



## n3ophy7e

Such a lovely bum!!


----------



## nekointheclouds

I'll see your bum, and raise you two cheeks!


----------



## scubagirl200

n3ophy7e said:


> scuba you tricked me!



aw i feel terrible! 

did i say ?


----------



## Keaton

so we have Panda and Nation nudes here....Nao we need scuba nudes to complete the Coachella crew..


----------



## skoat

nice nice


----------



## Keaton

and neko, you have a fantastic rump


----------



## That_Guy

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Meh, you can have butt.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye.



blargh, I was 15 min late.


----------



## Busty St Clare

You are out of practice with those mod powers aren't you son....


----------



## Keaton

srsly...isnt there a link in the edit bar that shows the original version of the message?


----------



## kaywholed

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Meh, you can have butt.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye.



hey fuck you.

just cause i smoked too much hash and fell asleep i dont get to see your butt.

i fucking quit.


----------



## chinky

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Meh, you can have butt.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye.



booooooooo

too quick...next time pm me

but...



nekointheclouds said:


> I'll see your bum, and raise you two cheeks!



i love butts


----------



## That_Guy

Busty St Clare said:


> You are out of practice with those mod powers aren't you son....



was out drinking and talking to humans tbh. 

I'm never doing that again godammit.


----------



## chinky

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Well, I don't see _you_ contributing, so if you're stressing about, by all means post a pic!


 but see the female body is so much more beautiful and sexy and sensual...i know you really dont want a dong pic..i mean the penis is the single most ugly body part on either man or woman and personally i think its weird for guys to just take pics of their dongs, like who does that?..and since i lost like 40-50 pounds this past year i cant say my body is tight.. i mean im not ashamed, i would have no problem showing you as i slowly picked you up and laid you in bed..but taking pictures and posting for the whole world to permanently see, im not to keen on.



TALLY 2.0 said:


> Damn, chinky. Ya hear that? Neophyte wants your body so badly that she personally asked you herself to go get naked and post a pic for her.
> 
> playah playahhhhh



theres only a few i would do it for and she is definetly is one of them


----------



## Busty St Clare

What about just PMing me som Cheeky Chinky and allowing me to add it to the wank bank?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

nekointheclouds said:


> I'll see your bum, and raise you two cheeks!




Girl, u so fine. I wish I could plant you and grow a whole field of nekos.


----------



## nekointheclouds

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Girl, u so fine. I wish I could plant you and grow a whole field of nekos.



Can the field be on a floating island?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Baybeh, you can has any kind of island you want.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

n3ophy7e said:


> scuba you tricked me!



yeah...

No good!!! hehehe... How you doing love?

Mmmm Neko...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - AEP HOW COULD YTOU DO THIS WHILE I'M SLEEPING?!?!


----------



## chinky

Busty St Clare said:


> What about just PMing me som Cheeky Chinky and allowing me to add it to the wank bank?



last time i checked your name isnt COTB


----------



## StarStruck

This'll only happen once. I know no one cares.... but.... here's a kandi kid's reply to the nudie thread.... and no, it's not even nude.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

WHy hey there, gorgeous!!


----------



## That_Guy

Well, when you set expectations that high...


----------



## lostNfound

StarStruck said:


> This'll only happen once. I know no one cares.... but.... here's a kandi kid's reply to the nudie thread.... and no, it's not even nude.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:





moar now pls thx.


----------



## guineaPig

That_Guy said:


> was out drinking and talking to humans tbh.
> 
> I'm never doing that again godammit.



i think he was saying to check the original post, since if she just edited the post, but didn't take the pic down from the hosting site, you'd still be able to see it.
because of your mod powers.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

StarStruck said:


> This'll only happen once. I know no one cares.... but.... here's a kandi kid's reply to the nudie thread.... and no, it's not even nude.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Youre a kandi kid
Its 2011
Youre from Alaska

??

Somethings fishy and its not because someone left an old nudie thread out in the sun.


----------



## lostNfound

Atlantic Salmon imo.

Rather pink fishy bits really.

Tasty too I might add.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I like to order salmon and pronounce it Salllmin. Then I pour a whole bottle of ketchup on it and make my wife put the dinner rolls in her purse.


----------



## purplefirefly

New pic is new


----------



## purplefirefly

Assphace said:


> cawk
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



How no one commented on this is beyond me.

Nice cawk assphace! Don't be a stranger to this thread


----------



## Binge_Artist

Assphace said:


> cawk
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:





purplefirefly said:


> New pic is new




Glad to see my fellow NASADD Socialites posting in this thread.  And for the record, I must say that ONE of you looks good enough to put in my mouth and suckle until a soaking wet orgasm errupts..but I won't say which one..as that would show favoritism..


----------



## RecklessWOT

So _this_ is what PFF does when she has the day off of work...

Ps:  Keep 'em coming...  Everyone else, step up your game!  (This place should be flowin with nudes)


----------



## sgurd

purplefirefly said:


> Nice cawk assphace!



lolquote


----------



## Keaton

Binge_Artist said:


> Glad to see my fellow NASADD Socialites posting in this thread.  And for the record, I must say that ONE of you looks good enough to put in my mouth and suckle until a soaking wet orgasm errupts..but I won't say which one..as that would show favoritism..


Ppf ftw imo


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

MMMMM purplefirefly - you look good enough to eat, love


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Favourite so far


----------



## kaywholed

purplefirefly said:


> New pic is new



ur purdy.


----------



## purplefirefly

Thank you for the kind words everyone


----------



## Owl Eyed

*NSFW*: 










its almost valentines day :>

(sry not really a real nude) hehhhhhehehehhhhh


----------



## Keaton

so thats where all your chest hair went...


----------



## marissaaaaaa

this thread needs saving..

COTB, scuba??????


----------



## Keaton

marissaaaaaa, i think you should post....


----------



## kaywholed

marissaaaaaa said:


> why? so everyone can call me a duck and waao can shoop a bill onto my face or something? no.



duck fase is hawt


----------



## Busty St Clare

Seems awfully gritty in here


----------



## atri

the nudie thread does not need saving


----------



## Busty St Clare

Take it to eharmony fuckers


----------



## GenericMind

I hate to break it to you marissa, but I've been posting in the Lounge long enough to know when a running joke is going to become permanent. Some people are always remembered for certain things, and I'd bet my ass that "Duckfase" will be mentioned at least once anytime you post a nude for at least the next year.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

ha well that's funny because i won't be posting any nudes ever again then.

and i'll probably eventually leave this stupid board and stop talking to almost all of you.


----------



## GenericMind

Aight. No sweat off my nuts.


----------



## grimble crumble

promise I wont say duck face if you get naked.. pleeeeeaaase


----------



## Owl Eyed

tbh ill always remember gloeek and sharpies.


----------



## Keaton

Owl Eyed said:


> tbh ill always remember gloeek and sharpies.



Glow stick or gtfo queermosexual


----------



## Max Power

marissaaaaaa said:


> ha well that's funny because i won't be posting any nudes ever again then.
> 
> and i'll probably eventually leave this stupid board and stop talking to almost all of you.



You do realize that the reason they troll you so hard with duckfase is because you seem to get so rattled by it?


----------



## GenericMind

Quit plagiarizing my book faggot.


----------



## dokomo

GenericMind said:


> Quit plagiarizing my book faggot.



Quit faggoting my book, plagiarist.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## dokomo

^me after reading any one of kamMoye's lyrical posts.


----------



## Chicago66

inb4 clothes


----------



## ThaiDie4

I havent posted in here in a hot minute.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

welcome back


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^yeaaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## DexterMeth

Hell ya to the inifinte power.

Thai Dai doesn't post a lot of nudes, or I guess compared to how much she used to, but in this case it's obviously a quality of quantity deal. :D

...N30 is sort of the same way when it comes to that, and shit, out of anyone, Slushly. ..at least in my book


----------



## GenericMind

yeigh thaidie


----------



## slushy muddy water

sweet jesus
the second one


----------



## GenericMind

3rd one w/ the bum was teh best


----------



## slushy muddy water

mmmno
the one with the hip valleys 
_teh hip valleys_


----------



## GenericMind

um hay im a guy I know where i want to put my penis


HINT: (It's not in her hips)


----------



## slushy muddy water

lol no you dont


----------



## GenericMind

wait wat yes i do




_or do I?_


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*ThaiDie* delivers the prety and sexy...as usual


----------



## purplefirefly

ThaiDie: You're absolutely stunning!!


----------



## kaywholed

ThaiDie4 said:


> I havent posted in here in a hot minute.



either you just went to the beach, or your camera sucks and ruined the fleshtones.

However, I do have a camera, if you wanted to take some decent photos for your portfolio, or maybe a quick little movie, maybe it could go viral. lmk


----------



## Noodle

I really like the shape of your hips, thighs, and rump in the second one.


----------



## ThaiDie4

awwww ty guys!  I got the warm fuzzies 

I went through the first couple pages of the thread, but I still need to catch up on the rest. PFF, Kenickie, COTB, Busty, Slushy, PillThrill... DAMN. This is looking to be a promising thread


----------



## immunetogravity




----------



## grimble crumble

imune has hot lips 
thiedie: niiice

hanging out





my cawk

*NSFW*:


----------



## Owl Eyed

8)^


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Nice, Grimble - 

Immunetogravity - moniker seems apt - nice handfuls you got there - could be seem them NEKKID??  would fucking air-grab across the pond forever...ahem.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

immunetogravity said:


>








oldie but goodie


----------



## DexterMeth

Thai Die nudes = some uber winnage.

It sure makes up for all these fucking dudes posting pics of their dicks and shit.  The day there's a girls only nudie thread and then a seperate guys one, is the day I will never have to constantly scroll past dipshit nudes of men when I just wanna see some T and A of the finest female calliber.


----------



## Keaton

How about you contribute or shut the fuck up?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Lol *TALLY *that is the cutest meme I've seen for a while :D 




ThaiDie4 said:


>



Good lord almighty!!!! You are amazing ThaiDie


----------



## DexterMeth

NationOfThizzlam said:


> How about you contribute or shut the fuck up?



How about you take that stick out of your ass (or that metal out of your penis) and learn to chill out?  I didn't attack you bro.  It was a general comment.  I'm sorry if it hurts your feelings that I don't like to stare at cock when browsing the titties and puntang.  ...No, I'm not sorry at all actually.  And, no.  I don't post nudes on the net.  I'm not afraid to either.  

A) I have nothing to prove to any of you in that respect (and you are surely no exception).
B) You realize this is the internet, right? That shit will show up on google image searches and shit in no time. You don't want to post pics of shit you'll regret later, that can come back to haunt you.
C) I'm not going to argue with you bro.  Act and think however you want, but leave attacking me for no reason out of it. Deal?


----------



## Keaton

Dude I was fuckin kidding.


----------



## DexterMeth

Sorry man.  I'm fucking wasted rigth now


----------



## Keaton

I knew you still loved me


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ HAHAHA ITT: DexterMEth thinks shit gets real.

It's the Lounge compadre!

I know what you mean, though dude - It would be nice...most guys aren't imaginative with their nudes - 'cept Busty...


----------



## Keaton

in my defense i am dumb enough to get my dick pierced not once but twice, so there can't be too much thinking goin on in my other head.. ya feel me?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Oh Thizzyyy...you crazy!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

n3ophy7e said:


> Lol *TALLY *that is the cutest meme I've seen for a while :D



I love that one too. Everytime I read it I say it like Ren from Ren and Stimpy.


"R DOSE REEEAL? YOU vIDIOTTTT!"


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Now show me your bum in the nudie thread.


 
lol a butt


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

cute bum.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Owl Eyed said:


>



Good lad!  Welcome to the Lounge.


----------



## kaywholed

i has no sharpie


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## nekointheclouds

Hahaha. That is a bottom I would love to pat. Not spank, but a nice patting, Well maybe a few spankings. 

Dex: I think you should post your bum too! 

DEX BUM DEX BUM DEX BUM!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

wow at that gimble dude's peen


----------



## DexterMeth

When you gotta stop boycotting this shit?


----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ good question right there.

the this thread has been overun by slong and male but (mine included)
its in need of some booty

thanks marissa


----------



## marissaaaaaa

once again, why would i show ass and tits and shit to people that don't even like me and enjoy making fun of me? totally unworthy of it guys

except for a few but the bad outweighs the good imo


----------



## DexterMeth

marissaaaaaa said:


> once again, why would i show ass and tits and shit to people that don't even like me and enjoy making fun of me? totally unworthy of it guys
> 
> except for a few but the bad outweighs the good imo



You're thinking it all wrong my friend.  

FUCK the bad.  WHo the hell cares? They're just jeleous losers and have nothing better to do than try to slam your ego with their obnoxious egos

Get with the GOOD.  Because, believe you me, we appreciate it.  

Lastly, stop being such a bitch. I don't mean that in a mean way, I mean like bitch like "stop being a pussy".  You're caring about what people say on here that clearly don't give a shit about you, so why give a shit about them?  Lastly, they're just saying that shit...most of them probably are obcessed with you imo, or something like that.

I'm not a know it all or anything, but that's what I think is going on.


----------



## Owl Eyed

marissaaaaaa said:


> once again, why would i show ass and tits and shit to people that don't even like me and enjoy making fun of me? totally unworthy of it guys
> 
> except for a few but the bad outweighs the good imo



2 expand on wat dexter said:

well first and foremost, its the INTERNET marissa. i doubt you are ever going to meet anyone on this board aside from maybe 1 or 2 people (thats ur own prerogative). 

2nd, a troll/cyber bully is only effective if their intended target reacts to them in a predictable matter (liek raging or getting upset). and when you do react in a predictable matter that only gives them more a reason. and then it turns into a vicious cycle where youre left as the source of everyone's lulz. jokes are just jokes lol, so what if everyone says duckface? imo the best response to something like that wouldve been posting a picture with you making an overly exaggerated duck face or shooping a duck where your face is.

3rd, i know you chewed me out (not kewl girl). but we can still b friends.


----------



## DexterMeth

@Owl Eyed.. True dat man, but about never metting anyone on this board, "aside from maybe 1 or 2 people"... that's just you man.  

I've met far more than that, and far FAR more to come.  BL meetups are a fucking blast, and some of these people become your best friends IRL.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

shut up shut up shut up!


----------



## Owl Eyed

well, im just saying for marissa's case. idk to me she seems like the kinda person to meet 1 or 2 heads off the msg board. but thats just my perception of things.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i agree P.I. everyone needs to stfu about it. i'm not posting again until i feel comfortable doing so and those who don't like it need to get over it and stop bringing it up jeeze!


----------



## UnSquare

Welcome to BL.


----------



## GenericMind

God you guys are faggots.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I feel retarded doing reposts but something has to done.  Plus it is fun to *participate*.








Someone else GO


----------



## GenericMind

Damn your bf is buff.

nohomo


----------



## lonewolf13

sweeter than Yoohoo


----------



## DexterMeth

@PI: Why cover your face you fucking hotty GODdy? 

And I already made it clear I don't do nudes on the net.  I'd be happy to post nudes laying on your bed though.  No?  ya, thought so.  So fucking deal with my comments then.  :D

You are looking GREAT btw

@"In general": I love how PI is so down and cool liek that and has those sick tats, but is a professional pediatrician or whatever.  It cracks me up with supreme divine lulz of love'ster (laughter?)


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I feel retarded doing reposts but something has to done.  Plus it is fun to *participate*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else GO



PI you are honestly the hottest woman I have evar SEEN with tattoos. 

Beautiful.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DexterMeth said:


> @PI: Why cover your face





> but is a professional



Precisely why I don't show my face.

I didn't post for the comments but they sure is sweet.
I was looking for a response in flesh.


----------



## DexterMeth

You've met PI IRL?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

in his creepy dreams


----------



## DexterMeth

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> in his creepy dreams



Oh, I get it.  You're smiling because you're married.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Nope I am smiling because he has never met me I find it creepy


----------



## DexterMeth

Touche you fucking smart ass cool down mother fucking gasta criminal star.  true fucking that.  

So what you're really saying is... a (3 way? lol).. 10 way?  

LMFAO, jk


----------



## Pharcyde

woot woot reposts are better than no posts


----------



## DexterMeth

True dat sherlock holmes nigga g

We all need to start a petition though to force PI to start posting nudes again...fresh nudes...as fresh as she is one down mother fucker


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yes!!!


----------



## GenericMind

gawd


----------



## Bill

Super hawt PI and amanda.
Lol at "The Denominators!"


----------



## undead

kaywholed said:


> i has no sharpie



Call me gay, but Pilot V5 Precise pens are my fucking FAVORITE! It's all I draw with. I love those pens more than I love vagina!


----------



## GenericMind

lol why does his ass look like a back vagina?


----------



## Roger&Me

LOL no offense bro, but that's the ugliest ass I've ever seen. :D Prolly just cuz you're a dud3, but still


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^So, tell me Roger&Me exactly how many mans asses have you seen?:D


----------



## Roger&Me

^Dude prolly 20+, because of the internetz of course :D


----------



## undead

^ You DO know that the option to click on the NSFW button is YOUR choice right???


----------



## kaywholed

GenericMind said:


> lol why does his ass look like a back vagina?



why you lookin at my ass man.  hoe-moe.


----------



## undead

Hey... quit being a faggot and thank me for complimenting you on your choice of pens... to put in your butt.


----------



## Roger&Me

ryanlaughlin said:


> ^ You DO know that the option to click on the NSFW button is YOUR choice right???



I dunno about you man, but I'm a gambler by nature. I'll take the risk of seeing a nappy man-ass if I think there's a good chance I might see something worth seeing, its one of my big shortcomings TBH


----------



## undead

Roger&Me said:


> I dunno about you man, but I'm a gambler by nature. I'll take the risk of seeing a nappy man-ass if I think there's a good chance I might see something worth seeing, its one of my big shortcomings TBH



No worries... I look because a wet hole is a wet hole.


----------



## AmorRoark

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> That may or may not be a math club shirt.



God damn, that's so hot. Smarts and sex. Keep up the good work amanda.


----------



## dokomo

grimble crumble said:


> imune has hot lips
> thiedie: niiice
> 
> hanging out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cawk
> 
> *NSFW*:



Lookin' good!


----------



## Keaton

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You.
> 
> 
> 
> You.
> 
> 
> And everyone else. Post goddamit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be a math club shirt.



This is one math problem I would do.


----------



## grimble crumble

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> That may or may not be a math club shirt.



for real you and me should ummm do some err equations sometime or something.


----------



## GenericMind

Subtract clothes, divide legs, and multiply iirc.


----------



## Roger&Me

I would take a straight up integral of that booty, see what that inverse rate of change really is TBH


----------



## undead

While all these losers are working on math... I'm working on my pelvic thrusts. Hit me up, aep.


----------



## kaywholed

ryanlaughlin said:


> Hey... quit being a faggot and thank me for complimenting you on your choice of pens... to put in your butt.



Thanks, I appreciate that you appreciate a good writing utensil.


----------



## nekointheclouds

AEP, I want to give you hips a nice hug. Lovely as always.

This makes me want to do a shoot with you as teacher/student, you would look cute in a uniform, and I teach art, its perfect.


----------



## Wordswords

PI: first pic is super sexy.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I took these a few days agp, but many of them turned out blurry, and they are not my best.


----------



## kaywholed

your bathroom floor is messy.  plz put on a maid outfit, clean it and take pics.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

kaywholed said:


> full on scientific for you baby.



Id like to graph your linear function.


----------



## n3ophy7e

nekointheclouds said:


> I took these a few days agp, but many of them turned out blurry, and they are not my best.



Gorgeous!!  

Not naked though  

  

Seriously though neko, you have magnificent legs!


----------



## AfterGlow

Show her how it's done, n30!!!



n3ophy7e said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Not naked though


----------



## purplefirefly

AEP: That is a hot pic....please post moar!!

PI: awesome reposts, feel free to post more 

Neko: You have amazing legs and I like your panties


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Reposts are all I can do.  I have the rest on CD from an old hard drive.
I am glad I woke up to some fresh pics!


----------



## Pharcyde

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Reposts are all I can do.  I have the rest on CD from an old hard drive.
> I am glad I woke up to some fresh pics!



thats all we ask

^__________^


----------



## Way|0st

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I feel retarded doing reposts but something has to done.  Plus it is fun to *participate*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else GO



those thighs are to die for.   lunges ftw


----------



## nekointheclouds

n3ophy7e said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Not naked though
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though neko, you have magnificent legs!



Thanks! These pictures were taken on an impulse, and I didnt feel like getting the tri pod, so many ended up too blurry.

I must say: I love how all us ladies who post regululry go in cycles of posts. I dont know about you guys, but often my shoots are inspired by the pictures others post. Its like the sexiest tag ever.


----------



## Assphace

kaywholed said:


> your bathroom floor is messy.  plz put on a maid outfit, clean it and take pics.


ohey, she has a floor?


n3ophy7e said:


> Seriously though neko, you have magnificent legs!



also this.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

marissaaaaaa said:


> once again, why would i show ass and tits and shit to people that don't even like me and enjoy making fun of me? totally unworthy of it guys
> 
> except for a few but the bad outweighs the good imo



You open yourself up to more mocking...but equally EVERYONE who asks for it, gets it - "Mowisz i masz".

AEP - beautiful pins, gal, "I'm on the maths club, and the physics club - erm.. physics club."

 

PI - beautiful reposts as usual - lovely subtle sexy curves..


----------



## StarStruck

It's a whole lot of nothing, and a boring black bra. Pssh


*NSFW*:


----------



## Keaton

StarStruck said:


> It's a whole lot of nothing, and a boring black bra. Pssh
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



WOOOO another successful recruit :D


StarStruck, you can stay.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Starstruck, Prospect - that's a whole lot of nomminess to be perfectly honest - beautiful body, gal.


----------



## Keaton

Fuck yes, thats what I'm sayin.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

StarStruck said:


> It's a whole lot of nothing, and a boring black bra. Pssh
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Your boring black bra gave me a boring white boner.


----------



## n3ophy7e

_WAY _too much clothing tbph  


Still very hot though Starstruck


----------



## mikehunt

blury cock alert



*NSFW*:


----------



## purplefirefly

^^

Fancy seeing you here  Please feel free to keep contributing


----------



## Pharcyde

tits on my back
the ice is broke
more noods maybe sex pixs who knows


----------



## kaywholed

Pharcyde said:


> tits on my back
> the ice is broke
> more noods maybe sex pixs who knows



less of the chubby dude, more of he pretty tits and tattooes


----------



## mikehunt

^^  the top 1/3 of the pic is hot!!  the bottom....ehhh not so much! lol jkjk  very nice tho!


----------



## Pharcyde

kaywholed said:


> less of the chubby dude, more of he pretty tits and tattooes





mikehunt said:


> ^^  the top 1/3 of the pic is hot!!  the bottom....ehhh not so much! lol jkjk  very nice tho!



keep watchin nikkas

olivejuice


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Hell yes Pharcyde - let's see if you can beat Queens/WayL0st's photos...

Cute pic. 

Also -





n3ophy7e said:


> _WAY _too much clothing tbph


 - yes, but a good start - with some gentle persuasion, she'll have sharpies in her ass in no time  bwahahaha


----------



## Pharcyde

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ Hell yes Pharcyde - let's see if you can beat Queens/WayL0st's photos...
> 
> Cute pic.
> 
> Also - - yes, but a good start - with some gentle persuasion, she'll have sharpies in her ass in no time  bwahahaha



what pics did they post?


----------



## Way|0st

mikehunt said:


> blury cock alert
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



oh shhnap we hav shum mikehunt penis


----------



## AmorRoark

Pharcyde said:


> tits on my back
> the ice is broke
> more noods maybe sex pixs who knows



So, you like it from behind?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ We AAAAAALL knew THAT! hehe



Pharcyde said:


> what pics did they post?



Some hot fucking pictures...very nice.


----------



## Keaton

Pharcyde said:


> tits on my back
> the ice is broke
> more noods maybe sex pixs who knows



Phuck yes!
Pharcyde got some dick.


----------



## Pharcyde

olivejuice nikkas


----------



## skoat

smooth with words imo


----------



## Mariposa

The expression on Pharcyde's face is priceless.


----------



## Keaton

Mariposa said:


> The expression on Pharcyde's face is priceless.



It says "WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I gets tuh haz teh secks"


----------



## AmorRoark

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ We AAAAAALL knew THAT! hehe



I didn't.


----------



## Pharcyde

you should see the one with her legs around my head...for mmuh facial expression
of fuck it here it is


----------



## Keaton

thats the one im drawing next


----------



## GenericMind

Bitch broke my glasses like that once. True story.


----------



## aesoprock

^perfect justification for surprise buttsex imo


----------



## hyroller

*grimble crumble* - holy shit I'm in love with your man meat      


:D :D :D


----------



## Owl Eyed

hyroller said:


> *grimble crumble* - holy shit I'm in love with your man meat
> 
> 
> :D :D :D



seconded 8). 
nice body too imo.


----------



## hyroller

indeed. but I really want to do some very non-G-rated things with that cock, let me tell you...


----------



## grimble crumble

thanks for the love and temporary ego boost guys  

hyroller im all ears 

pharcyde, your girls tats are tite!


----------



## Owl Eyed

hyroller said:


> indeed. but I really want to do some very non-G-rated things with that cock, let me tell you...



.


----------



## purplefirefly

Good morning Lounge!!


----------



## Pharcyde

knee highs requested


----------



## purplefirefly

Boots or socks?


----------



## Pharcyde

socks


----------



## purplefirefly

Your request has been duly noted


----------



## Pharcyde

sweet


----------



## kaywholed

purplefirefly said:


> Your request has been duly noted



leather nazi uniform with whips plz!!!!


----------



## Pharcyde

kaywholed said:


> leather nazi uniform with whips plz!!!!



this too i guess


----------



## purplefirefly

kaywholed said:


> leather uniform with whips plz!!!!



Fixed and then also duly noted


----------



## ThaiDie4

Legs  



amanda_eats_pandas said:


> That may or may not be a math club shirt.





nekointheclouds said:


> I took these a few days agp, but many of them turned out blurry, and they are not my best.





Pharcyde said:


> you should see the one with her legs around my head...for mmuh facial expression
> of fuck it here it is





purplefirefly said:


> Good morning Lounge!!


----------



## ThaiDie4

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I feel retarded doing reposts but something has to done.  Plus it is fun to *participate*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone else GO



That second pick, your waist is soooo sexy! Curvy but very toned. Do want 



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *Reposts are all I can do.*  I have the rest on CD from an old hard drive.
> I am glad I woke up to some fresh pics!



I don't think so missy  Get that hubby of yours to play photographer!


----------



## purplefirefly

*waits anxiously for sexy ThaiDie pics*


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Ooooh those new picture are fine, PFF - they;re getting better and better imo. 

Also ^ jumpin' on your bandwagon on that one right there ^.


----------



## mikehunt

purplefirefly said:


> Good morning Lounge!!



Sweet pff! Love that last one, sexy shoes!


----------



## n3ophy7e

Well _hello!!_ This is my new favourite pff newd  
Looking fabulous hun!!!


----------



## Noodle

...nice pumps.


----------



## Way|0st

ooh you lookin sweet. what you work at ballys? look at your physique 

%)


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh man, I took some very nekkid pictures last night. As soon as I get home I will be uploading them and sharing.


----------



## GenericMind

skore


----------



## melange

mikehunt said:


> Sweet pff! Love that last one, sexy shoes!



girl got a donk


----------



## matt2012

mmmmmmm....purrrple


----------



## nekointheclouds

*Boots anyone?*

Round One.

















This is just the warm up....


----------



## melange

you should fuck that lamp


----------



## GenericMind

like teh panties tbh


----------



## mikehunt

mmmmmmmm,  boots.... more


----------



## TALLY 2.0

neko u make me  go ummmmmmm.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

neko reminds me of when i started posting. like doing it in series and stuff.
i approve, good work woman!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thanks! BTW I love that icon, reminds me of japanese woodblock prints. You earned another pic.







I'll post the finale after dinner. Hungrey.


----------



## We are all ONE

Having a menage a trois with you and the pic on the wall ATM
Nekid: how tall are you? u look long


----------



## nekointheclouds

Hahaha, with Faye and Spike? I'm down with that. I'm 5'7.


----------



## lonewolf13

nekointheclouds said:


> Hahaha, with Faye and Spike? I'm down with that. I'm 57.



you're still pretty hot for a granny


----------



## fakenamedotcom

marissaa, if you are never posting again than get the fuck outta here!!


----------



## Keaton

fakenamedotcom said:


> marissaa, if you are never posting again than get the fuck outta here!!



Dude, you're not making her wanna post anymore by telling her to gtfo.
so, do me a favor and either post or gtfo yourself.
Practice what you preach Nigga


----------



## lonewolf13

^ shutyourfuckin'whoremouth n00b


----------



## We are all ONE

nekointheclouds said:


> Hahaha, with Faye and Spike? I'm down with that. I'm 5'7.


U know I was talking about what I  imagine you drew, but Ill go anime if it involves you

and where is that after dinner finale mam'?


----------



## StarStruck

Owl_Eyed, you about to get BraStruck! Sorry for the delay, bb. :D


*NSFW*: 











Also, my boyfriend Pikachu is very upset that you asked me to do this. But since you're a homosexicle... he sayz it's okay.







Good day. Now I think I must run faaaaaar away from this thread.


----------



## Matt58

StarStruck said:


> Owl_Eyed, you about to get BraStruck! Sorry for the delay, bb. :D
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my boyfriend Pikachu is very upset that you asked me to do this. But since you're a homosexicle... he sayz it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day. Now I think I must run faaaaaar away from this thread.



hey ss...
lose the clothes please 
moar pls


----------



## Keaton

StarStruck said:


> Owl_Eyed, you about to get BraStruck! Sorry for the delay, bb. :D
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my boyfriend Pikachu is very upset that you asked me to do this. But since you're a homosexicle... he sayz it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day. Now I think I must run faaaaaar away from this thread.



I uhhhh.....dare you to take of the clothes.


----------



## avrolling

My god Star you are gorgeous! 

I second that Nation...


----------



## Wordswords

boom


*NSFW*:


----------



## StarStruck

NationOfThizzlam said:


> uhhhh.....dare



Bahahahhaaaahha! 

(inside joke)


----------



## Owl Eyed

StarStruck said:


> Owl_Eyed, you about to get BraStruck! Sorry for the delay, bb. :D
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my boyfriend Pikachu is very upset that you asked me to do this. But since you're a homosexicle... he sayz it's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day. Now I think I must run faaaaaar away from this thread.



aw gurlz u is so naice. thx tootz.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

If I wanted to get naked on the interweb, I would have done it ages ago—and gotten paid.

*A little paw and bra couldn't hurt, though! Hehe.* (Small boobies need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, too!)


----------



## lostNfound

rqsting tootsie & baybex noodz


----------



## Keaton

starstruck said:


> bahahahhaaaahha!
> 
> (inside joke)



=d


----------



## avrolling

Showertime?











SideOrder your small boobies are perfect!:D


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

^ Why thank you! 
I must say, I have always loved the contrast of a thin, nude, tattooed white man's body!


----------



## Keaton

Needs moar Southpole Dentata imo


----------



## avrolling

Your welcome :D

Well thank you very much!


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Needs moar Southpole Dentata imo



Shhhhhh! I think I can hear it chomping...


----------



## Keaton

Pics or it didnt happen imo.


----------



## pharmakos

love life everyone


----------



## fakenamedotcom

NationOfThizzlam said:


> Dude, you're not making her wanna post anymore by telling her to gtfo.
> so, do me a favor and either post or gtfo yourself.
> Practice what you preach Nigga



OOoo00hhH! capitalizing the "N" in nigga..what you gotta say my du? what you hatin on - NIGGA!


----------



## Keaton

I'm sayin you have no right to tell someone to get out because they aren't posting pics when you yourself have contributed jack shit to the thread.
That is all.


----------



## Yakuza

Most annoying phrase recently would have to be guys calling other guys "my dude"


----------



## pharmakos

Yakuza said:


> Most annoying phrase recently would have to be guys calling other guys "my dude"



why?


----------



## Yakuza

For one it is condescending.  

I'm not your friend, buddy. 
I'm not your buddy, pal.
I'm not your pal, dude.


----------



## chinky

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You.
> 
> 
> 
> You.
> 
> 
> And everyone else. Post goddamit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That may or may not be a math club shirt.



stunningly beautiful as always



Pharcyde said:


> you should see the one with her legs around my head...for mmuh facial expression
> of fuck it here it is



this is how it should be done


----------



## BaybeX

lostNfound said:


> rqsting tootsie & baybex noodz



Wow, I haven't read this thread in months but I come on today and saw that my services were requested.. so.. 


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










There you go.


----------



## pharmakos

Yakuza said:


> For one it is condescending.
> 
> I'm not your friend, buddy.
> I'm not your buddy, pal.
> I'm not your pal, dude.





> con·de·scend·ing
> Adjective
> Acting in a way that betrays a feeling of patronizing superiority



...

anyway, thank you baybex for bringing this thread beautifully back on topic


----------



## TALLY 2.0

BaybeX said:


> There you go.



pretty bracelets youve got there


----------



## pharmakos

thenightwatch said:


> love life everyone



who's that guy?


----------



## Yakuza

Main Entry:	condescending
Part of Speech:	adjective
Definition:	snobby, lordly
Synonyms:	 arrogant, complaisant, disdainful, egotistic, la-dee-da, lofty, patronizing, snobbish, snooty, snotty, supercilious, superior, uppish, uppity


----------



## pharmakos

Yakuza said:


> Main Entry:	condescending
> Part of Speech:	adjective
> Definition:	snobby, lordly
> Synonyms:	 arrogant, complaisant, disdainful, egotistic, la-dee-da, lofty, patronizing, snobbish, snooty, snotty, supercilious, superior, uppish, uppity



yup all of those synonyms can apply to people that have a problem with something as trite as calling people "my dude."  if you want to complain go to the social thread my dude.

p.s. i can't believe i got into an argument in the nudie thread.  fml.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

LOL dude just bumped his own dick pic. Thats fuckin rich.


----------



## lostNfound

BaybeX said:


> Wow, I haven't read this thread in months but I come on today and saw that my services were requested.. so..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.



pics aren't working for me  sad fase


----------



## lostNfound

now they are are , love the first pic and surprised you didnt cross post the black ribbon pic from N&SAS, that was the bom diggity


----------



## NickyJ

That was fucking sweet, thanks BaybeX!  More please   :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

*BaybeX* you are positively *amazing* my dear


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

BaybeX said:


> There you go.



fiXXXed. 

Heyyyyyy rude gal - looking sexy as.

LOL @ Nightwatch



StarStruck said:


>





If I was struck with your bra, I honestly wouldn't care less...



SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> If I wanted to get naked on the interweb, I would have done it ages ago—and gotten paid.
> 
> *A little paw and bra couldn't hurt, though! Hehe.* (Small boobies need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , too!)



Mmmm yummy.


----------



## BaybeX

lostNfound said:


> now they are are , love the first pic and surprised you didnt cross post the black ribbon pic from N&SAS, that was the bom diggity


 
I totally forgot about it tbh.. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## purplefirefly

Baybex: You are looking fine as hell girl!!


----------



## Assphace

BaybeX said:


> I totally forgot about it tbh..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



one of my favs tbh


----------



## grimble crumble

BaybeX said:


> *NSFW*:



:D


so fuckin hot
props baybeX


----------



## Swerlz

BaybeX said:


> Wow, I haven't read this thread in months but I come on today and saw that my services were requested.. so..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.



Holy shit, you're from florida!?! We must arrange a playdate


----------



## Owl Eyed

Swerlz said:


> Holy shit, you're from florida!?! We must arrange rape



imo


----------



## Swerlz

*I WILL FUCK YOU IN THE STREET, azn*


----------



## kaywholed

Swerlz said:


> *I WILL FUCK YOU IN THE STREET, azn*



got vids of this????

fap fapf apafapfapfpafpapapfpafpa


----------



## Swerlz

it'll be up on youjizz shortly


----------



## Owl Eyed

Swerlz said:


> *I WILL FUCK YOU IN THE STREET, azn*



i liek public sex. bring ur camera pls?


----------



## D's

BaybeX said:


> I totally forgot about it tbh..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



holy shit ur hot.

hey i live in bama, lol :D


----------



## Pharcyde

yo dont we usually wrap nsfw for cock shots?


----------



## Way|0st

BaybeX said:


> I totally forgot about it tbh..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




best pic in a long time 



TALLY 2.0 said:


> LOL dude just bumped his own dick pic. Thats fuckin rich.




l0l yea fail


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh yes, Some vey lovely new _comers_ to the nudie thread. Hot Hot Hot.

Baybe: Those are some impressive boobs. I want to lay my head on them and take a nap.

Yeah, I didnt get to post the finale last night cause bluelight and my shitty net connection at my place dont get along. So here you go:

*NSFW*: 

















The last one is probably nudiest nude yet, though still not as hardcore as some.


----------



## Swerlz

awesome neko is awesome


----------



## Pharcyde

zang!


----------



## We are all ONE

nekointheclouds said:


> Oh yes, Some vey lovely new _comers_ to the nudie thread. Hot Hot Hot.
> 
> Baybe: Those are some impressive boobs. I want to lay my head on them and take a nap.
> 
> Yeah, I didnt get to post the finale last night cause bluelight and my shitty net connection at my place dont get along. So here you go:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is probably nudiest nude yet, though still not as hardcore as some.



goddamn! luv me some white poosy


----------



## mikehunt

Wow! Neko and baybex have set a new standard! Very hot!!!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Neko that last one is fucking hoooooot


----------



## avrolling

WOWza neko


----------



## GenericMind

That's where babies come from.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BaybeX said:


> I totally forgot about it tbh..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



This is gorgeous.


----------



## slushy muddy water

fuck yea sailor moon


----------



## StarStruck

slushy muddy water said:


> fuck yea sailor moon



Aahh! You beat me to it! Of course, sexy lady too, but omg Sailor Mooooon!


----------



## GenericMind

Maybe you should do Sailor Moon so we can compare.


----------



## nekointheclouds

slushy muddy water said:


> fuck yea sailor moon



Sailor Moon is my hero, like my for real hero. I collect sailor moon stuff, I have the whole comic series which is out of print now(and worth about $300-$500).  I've seen every episode, own all the movies. but I digress.

Thank you everyone! There is something really sexy about talk ton all the other nekid folks on here and then posting my own. Also those boots are fucking awesome.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

BaybeX said:


> Wow, I haven't read this thread in months but I come on today and saw that my services were requested.. so..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go.





BaybeX said:


> I totally forgot about it tbh..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



babyyy you're the only fake boobies i fucking adore. youz so hot gurlll~


----------



## TALLY 2.0

nekointheclouds said:


> Oh yes, Some vey lovely new _comers_ to the nudie thread. Hot Hot Hot.
> 
> Baybe: Those are some impressive boobs. I want to lay my head on them and take a nap.
> 
> Yeah, I didnt get to post the finale last night cause bluelight and my shitty net connection at my place dont get along. So here you go:
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one is probably nudiest nude yet, though still not as hardcore as some.



If you look really close in the 2nd one. It looks like she is giving us the finger while she is giving herself the finger.

Neko, u make my computer screen steam up. Very erotic.


----------



## grimble crumble

marissaaaaaa said:


> babyyy you're the only fake boobies i fucking adore. youz so hot gurlll~



those are fake? props to your doctor those babys are flawless.


----------



## ^Xayo

i would never have imagined that good looking women did drugs! amazing thread but now i will have to fap


----------



## TINK

here goes absolutely nothing

( . ) ( . )

xoxoxox


----------



## dokomo

BaybeX said:


> I totally forgot about it tbh..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



 Thanks for re-posting this, very nice :D


----------



## kaywholed

TINK said:


> here goes absolutely nothing
> 
> ( . ) ( . )
> 
> xoxoxox



zOMG so hawt.
fap
fap fap
fapfapfap
fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ dude, that's pretty sick. fappin to a headless torso.

now fapping to torsoless heads are much more healthier. that's what i call "gettin some head".


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^Xayo said:


> i would never have imagined that good looking women did drugs!


not everyone of BL is doing drugs


----------



## We are all ONE

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> not everyone of BL is doing drugs


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I can't see the red x at work but if that is me doing drugs...take it down


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I can't see the red x at work but if that is me doing drugs...take it down



its a pic of you smoking crack, meth and heroin out of a pipe made from PCP, taking it in every whole by hairy russian bear men.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DAMMIT!  You told me that shit was just between you and me!


----------



## BaybeX

Thanks for all the love everyone.  I'd post more if I wasn't workin.. Maybe later.


----------



## Noodle

Now I will not be able to sleep anytime tonight.  Is there time enough for a quick nap?



:D


----------



## melange

no naps, only sex


----------



## Keaton

Fuck you melange, post relations naps are the best.


----------



## Owl Eyed

dis is 4 starstruck, who believd i could be anything i wanted 2 b ~* ~* ~* luv u 4eva~~


----------



## StarStruck

Owl Eyed said:


> dis is 4 starstruck, who believd i could be anything i wanted 2 b ~* ~* ~* luv u 4eva~~



 u bb.

Werk it, werk it.

We'll shoot to the starz and listen to 2ne1 and get drankety drankz togethazzzzzz.

(They just don't understand us.)


----------



## Pharcyde

i will not sex you small azn man
i will hold you in ym big american arms though


----------



## Owl Eyed

can i press my face against your chest and cry about the woes of this harsh reality?

/wrist


----------



## Pharcyde

Owl Eyed said:


> can i press my face against your chest and cry about the woes of this harsh reality?
> 
> /wrist




of course


----------



## Blondie

TINK said:


> here goes absolutely nothing
> 
> ( . ) ( . )
> 
> xoxoxox



I c4m3


----------



## kaywholed

Owl Eyed said:


> dis is 4 starstruck, who believd i could be anything i wanted 2 b ~* ~* ~* luv u 4eva~~



your shorts look half empty.


----------



## Owl Eyed

vagina imo


----------



## Keaton

how fitting..


----------



## BaybeX

Where's all the titties at


----------



## We are all ONE

BaybeX said:


> Where's all the titties at



yet to see yours uncovered


----------



## GenericMind

Doc probz botched the nips.


----------



## Keaton

We are all ONE said:


> yet to see yours uncovered



this


----------



## lostNfound

BaybeX said:


> I totally forgot about it tbh..
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



quoting for quality :D

i could eat you all day


----------



## BaybeX

Doc didn't touch my nipz.


*NSFW*:


----------



## lostNfound

Seriously, just keep posting pics. I don't mind at all


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## ugly

really now swerlz. I had no idea.

I don't know what to say except

_thank you_


----------



## Swerlz

your welcome


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^ swerlzie boy, wow ur fat percentage seems to somewhere around minus 20? better start drinking cream with melted butter from now on


----------



## Swerlz

lol.. I can't gain much weight due to my fast metabolism

I don't have much body fat on me, but I do have plenty of muscle.. Just need to tone it more and bulk up a little more.. I eat 6 meals a day and snack too, but I just can't seem to gain much weight..

It'll catch up to me in a couple years or so


----------



## kaywholed

Swerlz said:


> lol.. I can't gain much weight due to my fast metabolism
> 
> I don't have much body fat on me, but I do have plenty of muscle.. Just need to tone it more and bulk up a little more.. I eat 6 meals a day and snack too, but I just can't seem to gain much weight..
> 
> It'll catch up to me in a couple years or so



5-7 thousand calories a day and lots of lifting...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

why bother?
he is perfect the way he is


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> why bother?
> he is perfect the way he is



perfect, just the way you areeeeeeee


----------



## axl blaze

6 meals a day? holy Jesus, I only have like one and a half


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> why bother?



To gain more strength? It can be useful in every day situations. Like say a terrorist suicide bomb car is heading straight your way. Just crab the whole vehicle and throw it back to canada.


----------



## TINK

IDK..IMO skinny guys are hot.


----------



## GenericMind

boyshortwin


----------



## Swerlz

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> why bother?
> he is perfect the way he is



Why thank you my love


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Swerlz said:


> lol.. I can't gain much weight due to my fast metabolism
> 
> I don't have much body fat on me, but I do have plenty of muscle.. Just need to tone it more and bulk up a little more.. I eat 6 meals a day and snack too, but I just can't seem to gain much weight..
> 
> It'll catch up to me in a couple years or so



Mmmm yeah sucks, don't it. Just need to build up the strength, and that's all that matters though tbh  the rest is just narcissism.


----------



## Pharcyde

moar wng
fer me n owl eyed


----------



## Owl Eyed

Pharcyde said:


> moar wng
> fer me n owl eyed



y r u speakin on my be-1/2? idk you liek dat.


----------



## Pharcyde

Owl Eyed said:


> y r u speakin on my be-1/2? idk you liek dat.



you do chinaman you do
admit ir


----------



## Keaton

GOD DAMNIT.
stupid shower...


----------



## grimble crumble

you should not have taken that down. it was ultra sexy


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

AEP - demanding some sexy bum from you - ya can't post something up, then  take it down and NOT put something back up!


----------



## GenericMind

Ruin wat dude


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

oops...I mistook it. Bahhh


----------



## GenericMind

Don't worry dude. It was less revealing than a bathing suit .


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

give her time boys
she will be peeling more off soon enough


----------



## Owl Eyed

i was feeling it.

feels good, man.


----------



## Way|0st

i still wana see that asian pecker, kid


----------



## GenericMind

Take it PMs fruitcake.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Owl Eyed said:


> perfect, just the way you areeeeeeee



Actually I think this is the song you were lookin for...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjCoBTzrN9E


----------



## Owl Eyed

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Actually I think this is the song you were lookin for...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjCoBTzrN9E



_you either date a rich girl from the north shore, or a cool girl from the south shore._


----------



## Way|0st

or get into the pants of some asian chick from woodside....i wana see what i'm up against


----------



## Owl Eyed

Way|0st said:


> or get into the pants of some asian chick from woodside....i wana see what i'm up against



are you ny-based? woodside is an area in queens...

an ass-shot, or a suggestive photo maybe. but im not entirely comfortable flashing the world. besides, it could be the thing that tarnishes my reputation when im a celebrity.


----------



## Way|0st

yea i used to rent in maspeth and always hit up woodside...more so when it used to be more irish.  went to sean ogs couples months back and its all asian and the dudes did noooot appreciate a white dude around their race's chick .

felt like i was a negra


----------



## greed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> why bother?
> he is perfect the way he is



ROFL coming from this person 

i wouldn't believe what she says


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Yeah, GTFO Mr. Plantain Penis.


----------



## Pharcyde

greenfalcon said:


> hey look, it's that guy that hates his small penis coming to comment on women commenting on other peoples pics, how... _unforeseen_



me?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> give her time boys
> she will be peeling more off soon enough



yeaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jamshyd

^ And here I got excited and even started pre-fapping when I thought JBPh posted nudes. 

Can you imagine my disappointment? 



Swerlz said:


>



Dammit boy! why did you EVER shave that beard???


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ bwahahaha...

I think ya look pretty good at da mo dude - is that a HAPPY HAPPY TRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAILL!?!?

To disagree with Jam, wiithout a beard looks good on ya too, it takes years off.


----------



## Swerlz

Jamshyd said:


> ^ And here I got excited and even started pre-fapping when I thought JBPh posted nudes.
> 
> Can you imagine my disappointment?
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit boy! why did you EVER shave that beard???



That beard saved me in the -20F weather I was in last week.. Had to shave it all off for the job interview I'm going in to do in a little bit... wish me luck


----------



## greed

Pharcyde said:


> me?



haha nah me


----------



## Pharcyde

small weiner club!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Pharcyde said:


> small weiner club!



Im not only a member, Im the president.


----------



## Pharcyde

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Im not only a member, Im the president.



i think we elect by length


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Pharcyde said:


> i think we elect by length



Anyone have a microscope  and a ruler that measures in millimeters??


----------



## Swerlz

This is for you Owlie


----------



## Owl Eyed

bby ur moving to fast. u havent even taken me out 2 dinner yet


----------



## Keaton

I got your dinner right here.
In my pants


----------



## lonewolf13

tbph its more like a snack iirc


----------



## scubagirl200

happy valentine's day 

i'm sick today but playing in my rave clothes always makes me feel better


----------



## kaywholed

splatt


----------



## GenericMind

scubagirl200 said:


>


----------



## Owl Eyed

lonewolf13 said:


> tbph its more like a snack iirc



tbph its more like an after dinner mint tbph imvho orly srs


----------



## nekointheclouds

And you play so well with those raver clothes!

Also those boots are epic. 

Scuba


----------



## Keaton

scubagirl200 said:


> happy valentine's day
> 
> i'm sick today but playing in my rave clothes always makes me feel better



drool.gif


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Scubagirl - there's a huge rave in my pants and you are invited to the VIP. Very Important Penis.:D


----------



## skoat

that is dirt nasty in the best of ways scuba, pure win


----------



## scubagirl200

thanks neko! i wear those boots as much as i can get away with it =)

and ty everyone else


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

scubagirl200 said:


> i'm sick today but playing in my rave clothes always makes me feel better


I hope you are sick more often.  Superb photos.
Rave boots?  I had those in 2nd grade. They made bear like tracks in the snow.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i know i saidd i wasn't gunna post anymore, but i did take these. (and i'm over the duck shit and it seems everyone basically is too) ANDDD  i figured there's all ready a bunch of pictures of me on google anyways, and people i know all ready found them. i don't know how. stalkers. so what's a few more? but do not expect my regular contributions to pick up again.

and SCUBA. fucking nice. i like your nudies sans vagina 


*NSFW*: 



ittty bitty tittty committee


----------



## indicameds

Thanks Marissaaaaaa, I dont come to the lounge often but when I do I always check to see if you posted in the nudie thread again yet. And my prayers were answered. Sexy as always.

And scuba your one the reasons I love going to raves. Looking great, hope you feel better though.


----------



## Keaton

Marissaaaaaa:

*NSFW*: 



Fuck yes :D


----------



## grimble crumble

got badonkadonk


----------



## mikehunt

marissaaaaaa said:


> *NSFW*:



nice to have u back!!  and this one is a win!  spectacular, cute g-string


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Damn. I knew I shoul've gone to raves more often. Well, I never went in the first place. Damn. 

Not to judge, but the body structure of Marzieeeeee is also quite close to perfection.

Mr.Hankey approves x 2.


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh wow, what a great fuckng day shit is starting out to be.  We got *Scuba *pics (sorry to hear your sick girl.  I'll pray for you with rocking it out with my cock out :D , but not in the newdie thread, sorry.  I'm not shy either, I just won't do shit like that after I have easily been able to find BLrs's lounge pics by a simple google image search.

But I digress...
And Marissa is back in the nude! :D 
I'd totally eat lucky charms with you and cuddle.  That dream sounded rad, 'cept you forgot I kill ninjadan. That guy has a smaller penis than me anyways.  I mean, I don't do 3 days with 1 girl and 2 guys, gut I could make an acception for ninjadan, sinfe it'd simply be his dead rotting corpse sitting in a chair cfovered with mollosks, seaweed and shit. Who knows though? His dick may still be hard.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Marissa - oh there is a god...and he likes g-strings...mmm.... tank ewe



scubagirl200 said:


>




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK - bring that sexy ass over here - I'd love to bite it.


----------



## kaywholed

marissaaaaaa said:


> i know i saidd i wasn't gunna post anymore, but i did take these. (and i'm over the duck shit and it seems everyone basically is too) ANDDD  i figured there's all ready a bunch of pictures of me on google anyways, and people i know all ready found them. i don't know how. stalkers. so what's a few more? but do not expect my regular contributions to pick up again.
> 
> and SCUBA. fucking nice. i like your nudies sans vagina
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> ittty bitty tittty committee



ALL HAIL DUCK FASE

duck fase is super beautiful.  

fapfapfapfpafpapfapap


----------



## We are all ONE

marissaaaaaa said:


> i know i saidd i wasn't gunna post anymore, but i did take these. (and i'm over the duck shit and it seems everyone basically is too) ANDDD  i figured there's all ready a bunch of pictures of me on google anyways, and people i know all ready found them. i don't know how. stalkers. so what's a few more? but do not expect my regular contributions to pick up again.


----------



## Bill

^Lmao
Nice side bewb Scuba :]


----------



## TALLY 2.0

marissaaaaaa said:


> i know i saidd i wasn't gunna post anymore, but i did take these. (and i'm over the duck shit and it seems everyone basically is too) ANDDD  i figured there's all ready a bunch of pictures of me on google anyways, and people i know all ready found them. i don't know how. stalkers. so what's a few more? but do not expect my regular contributions to pick up again.
> 
> and SCUBA. fucking nice. i like your nudies sans vagina
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> ittty bitty tittty committee



Hey, you guys be nice to marissa. She looks hella sexy in these pics and its good to see her back in here. 

Marissa, you have the most perfect nipples evar. Youve probably been told that before, but it needed to be said again. 

keep smilin.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Lovely Boobs both of you Ladies!

Marisssa, its nice to finally see a fresh nude of yours. I think I arrived on this scene right as you stopped posting, and didnt get to see your fresh posts.

Girls! And all I really want is girls!


----------



## nekointheclouds

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Marissa, you have the most perfect nipples evar. Youve probably been told that before, but it needed to be said again.
> 
> keep smilin.



Agreed, those are some super perfact boobies!


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Hell yeah, but the nipples especially. Theyre tiny and pink and just about the greatest thing evar.


----------



## We are all ONE

Tally and nekid
Okay, mar - I - I -I - sssaaa has a great ass, stomach, legs, shoulders, elbow, pretty lips and is an alll around good looking girl
but seriously, those nips are terrible


----------



## Keaton

We are all ONE said:


> Tally and nekid
> Okay, mar - I - I -I - sssaaa has a great ass, stomach, legs, shoulders, elbow, pretty lips and is an alll around good looking girl
> but seriously, those nips are terrible



I take my (second) prayer back you sonuvabitch.


----------



## We are all ONE

to each their own
Tally can have his 6 yr old boy pinkies
I personally like a pencil eraser or something with flickability and pinch


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## scubagirl200

^agreed =) 

 marissa and her boobies =)


----------



## marissaaaaaa

aww thanks you guyss  and esp those who said my bewbs and nipz were good, cause those are probably what i've been most self-conscious abouttt.

and waao i'll take that backhanded compliment i guess.


----------



## Keaton

A cups ftw.




though I don't discriminate against larger cups..


----------



## TALLY 2.0

We are all ONE said:


> Tally and nekid
> Okay, mar - I - I -I - sssaaa has a great ass, stomach, legs, shoulders, elbow, pretty lips and is an alll around good looking girl
> but seriously, those nips are terrible



LOL u must be trollin.


----------



## nekointheclouds

TALLY 2.0 said:


> LOL u must be trollin.



Youz a Trolll, a troll!


----------



## SkagKush

ye ha.......

always damn sexy

progressively more nude to........


----------



## TALLY 2.0

nekointheclouds said:


> Youz a Trolll, a troll!



no _youz_ a Troll, a troll!


----------



## nekointheclouds

TALLY 2.0 said:


> no _youz_ a Troll, a troll!



I said that YOUZ  a Troll *a troll*


----------



## Methadone84

be honest how many people jacked off to scubagirl and marisaaaa's pics


----------



## lonewolf13

*raises hand... looks around.... puts hand back down... leaves thread*


----------



## Keaton

Nah, I need videos or actual poon tbph.


----------



## Methadone84

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Well now we all know that you have.



well no not yet


----------



## Pharcyde

yall wanna hear something creepy?

ive saved every nude picture here for almost two years and I jerked off to them tonight

</creep>

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...


..


...
.

not true


----------



## Methadone84

Pharcyde said:


> yall wanna hear something creepy?
> 
> ive saved every nude picture here for almost two years and I jerked off to them tonight
> 
> </creep>
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> ...
> .
> 
> not true



u saved them all for this one special night?


----------



## Keaton

I save a decent chunk of them too.
But I mostly save the ones from the Beautiful women thread.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ Wow Pharcyde...I think that would have been less creepy if you'd left it all in the same colour  font.

ARGHHHHHHHHH!!! 



We are all ONE said:


>



 fucking space cadet.


----------



## mikehunt

Methadone84 said:


> be honest how many people jacked off to scubagirl and marisaaaa's pics



creepy fucking perverts......8)


----------



## pharmakos

yeah that would be so gross if some girl masturbated to one of the nude pictures that i posted.


----------



## Way|0st

highly unlikely


----------



## Pharcyde

FYI PUSSY


*NSFW*: 




just you cant see it


----------



## Keaton

^nice


----------



## mikehunt

^^ move your head!!  A+ for creative vag blockage


----------



## Pharcyde

maybe when its re pierced or shes feeling adventurous im mean she was at one time a stripped and she does walk around naked quite a bit but Id ask first

p.s. I still have marks on my shoulders from those high heels


----------



## Pharcyde

wang warning

heres my cock finally right?


*NSFW*:


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

*NSFW*: 










It's been a while. So here you go 

i'll take more when I have time.

P.S: everyone is still looking good on here 

P.P.S: Haha I just noticed my tan lines.

P.P.P.S: Fixed


----------



## Keaton

Look who crawled out of his hole long enough to come say Hi.


----------



## Noodle

...missed it.

Please repost that fine sir.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

> [/NSFW]



I like this


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

marissaaaaaa said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> ittty bitty tittty committee



^ Marissa, I had come across a comment a while back in regards to your booty—now I can see why! Haha! You seriously have the most adorable toosh! BTW, your boobies are perky and cute! You have nothing to worry about, I assure you.


----------



## DexterMeth

Fuck you fagside. GTFO out of this once and once now glorious thread, you fucking bitch


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Noodle said:


> ...missed it.
> 
> Please repost that fine sir.



reposed


----------



## marissaaaaaa

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> ^ Marissa, I had come across a comment a while back in regards to your booty—now I can see why! Haha! You seriously have the most adorable toosh! BTW, your boobies are perky and cute! You have nothing to worry about, I assure you.



awwww! thanks girl 


strange guy, i am disappoint. i scrolled down to see your nice peen and it wasn't there


----------



## n3ophy7e

scubagirl200 said:


>



Oh scubagirl, the things I would do to you  




BaybeX said:


> *NSFW*:


_Absolutely divine_


----------



## Keaton

^I got tricked 
thought for sure that there were nurse pics up in here 



But hey you be bumpin the scuba so I am not as disapoint.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

marissaaaaaa said:


> strange guy, i am disappoint. i scrolled down to see your nice peen and it wasn't there



Meh, i plan on taking some more creative pictures tomorrow. And they may or may not include peen, but defo not any more full picture cock shots. By vote of popularity girls find it tasteless to not see what the penis is attached to, and I'd have to agree with them.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^thank you floating penis not hot...to me


----------



## Pharcyde

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I like this



not pictured: wife

lulz


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

whatta crazy bitch she is 
I like your new skin.


----------



## Pharcyde

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> whatta crazy bitch she is
> I like your new skin.



oh yeah baybee

new is more fun


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

indeed...which is why my husband wears masks


----------



## slushy muddy water

mine wears a cape :D

pharcyde, your lady does look like fun 
and i like her legs a yes yes


----------



## We are all ONE

slushy muddy water said:


> mine wears a cape :D



Stoooooooppppp!!!! 
now I have you over a tree getting pummeled by superman eating bacon and high fiving...how can we chris rock again with this stuck in my head


----------



## slushy muddy water

youll look over at me when youre deep in thought about this
and my face will say...

*NSFW*:


----------



## scubagirl200

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh scubagirl, the things I would do to you



mmmmmm


----------



## Wordswords

slushy muddy water said:


> youll look over at me when youre deep in thought about this
> and my face will say...
> 
> *NSFW*:



lolrorschach


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

We might as well quote BaybeX on the next nudie thread since its already been quoted like.. hmm 30 times :D


----------



## BaybeX

I'll give ya something else to quote...


*NSFW*:


----------



## We are all ONE

shit , she does has nipples
and they look like good ones too


----------



## Wordswords

prolly not that good though no offense


----------



## mikehunt

BaybeX said:


> I'll give ya something else to quote...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



HOLY mother of god!!  can u get any sexier BaybeX???!!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Those are killer socks. And  I normally hate socks.

I have a set that I need to post, but I cannot decide if I should go ahead or wait till the next thread starts....


Oh yeah! Here is this though, it stands alone.


----------



## Methadone84

damn why do all these hot girls post here


----------



## nekointheclouds

Methadone84 said:


> damn why do all these hot girls post here



Believe it or not, I think its because hot girls like looking at hot girls.

If I ever got to hang out With AEP, slushy, or PI.....or all three at once.....



.....that would make for some funnnnnn pictures!


----------



## mikehunt

nekointheclouds said:


> Those are killer socks. And  I normally hate socks.
> 
> I have a set that I need to post, but I cannot decide if I should go ahead or wait till the next thread starts....



thats a long wait like 140 more posts!


----------



## We are all ONE

nekointheclouds said:


> If I ever got to hang out With , slushy, or PI.....or all two at once.....
> 
> .....that would make for some funnnnnn pictures!



we can make this happen, and ill take the pics


----------



## Keaton

nekointheclouds said:


> Believe it or not, I think its because hot girls like looking at hot girls.
> 
> If I ever got to hang out With AEP, slushy, or PI.....or all three at once.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....that would make for some funnnnnn pictures!



You forgot Scuba


----------



## purplefirefly

It's heart warming to know that BL has some of the hottest fucking women on the planet


----------



## kaywholed

purplefirefly said:


> It's heart warming to know that BL has some of the hottest fucking women on the planet



says the leader of the pack


----------



## nekointheclouds

NationOfThizzlam said:


> You forgot Scuba



AHHH!! Oh no! Scuba too!!!!


----------



## Owl Eyed

BaybeX said:


> I'll give ya something else to quote...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



oh wow......

























nice socks


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

WOW indeed


----------



## GenericMind

Fuck yes knee highs


----------



## melange

a little teaser for the bl ladies


----------



## scubagirl200

nekointheclouds said:


> AHHH!! Oh no! Scuba too!!!!



woooo!


----------



## Busty St Clare

nekointheclouds said:


>



OK some one (ie a male) needs to put their foot down right now and ask "Nude coloured underwear...... WTF????"

There is nothing attractive about it. All it does is turn a perfectly good body into a stripped down shop mannequin. Where are your nipples woman?

Nude anything should be the sole reserve of those over 80, and even then they could probably rock a bit of colour or keep it covered up.

Now back to the nudity please.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^This is (one of the reasons) why I love you.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> a little teaser for the bl ladies




Melange you been drinking diet Thunderbird or something? How do you stay in shape with all that 2 dollar wine and malt liquor you be downin?


----------



## lonewolf13

i hear cougar wrasslin' is pretty strenous bizzness


----------



## We are all ONE

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> ^This is (one of the reasons) why I love you.



doof worthy IMO
fuck it, that is perfection


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I could do without the "artsy" lines in the photo, but I aint complaining.


----------



## lonewolf13

i think i asked this before. the pic on the panties?


----------



## grimble crumble

fuckin A babex knee highs. just throw on a skirt and your ready


----------



## fengtau

BaybeX said:


> I'll give ya something else to quote...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Baybex....will you marry me?


----------



## Methadone84

her tits couldnt be anymore perfect


----------



## BaybeX

Wordswords said:


> prolly not that good though no offense



I'm curious if you said that just to get me to post a fully topless pic.. ?  What gives you the idea that my nips ain't nice?



GenericMind said:


> Fuck yes knee highs



Wow, a compliment from GM. Thank you.  



Methadone84 said:


> her tits couldnt be anymore perfect



Thanks babyface.


----------



## DexterMeth

BaybeX said:


> I'll give ya something else to quote...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



She's a dime, that's for sure; her body at least.

I like when some of the ladies on here include their face in the nude.  We see your faces in the regular pic thread all the time, so what's the hap haps?

Oh ya...google.  

Slushly nudes are still my favorite, especially since they radiant of so much art...What I'm getting at here is that Slushly post some more art. :D



slushy muddy water said:


> youll look over at me when youre deep in thought about this
> and my face will say...
> 
> *NSFW*:


What a tease of a whore. I hate you.


----------



## StarStruck

Does this count, Matt?


*NSFW*:


----------



## pharmakos

grimble crumble said:


> fuckin A babex knee highs. just throw on a skirt and your ready



i think i prefer her in her skivvies


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

StarStruck said:


> Does this count, Matt?



nice piece - move it outthe way please - you look beautiful...I'd like to know for sure though.


----------



## LivingOnValium

BaybeX said:


> I'll give ya something else to quote...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## slushy muddy water

i like the baybex stomach


----------



## lostNfound

BaybeX said:


> I'll give ya something else to quote...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



quoting again for posterity


----------



## TALLY 2.0

slushy muddy water said:


> i like the baybex stomach



Yeah, even I wish my stomach looked like that.


----------



## cutecute

repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time


----------



## GenericMind

moar plz


----------



## Pharcyde

cutecute said:


> repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time



girlfriend says :damn bitch those are some boobs wanna see mine"
"she has some nice boobs"


----------



## Assphace

cutecute said:


> repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time



the name fits


----------



## kaywholed

cutecute said:


> repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time



i like your bellybutton.  do you collect the lint you catch in that cute little thing?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Pharcyde said:


> girlfriend says :damn bitch those are some boobs wanna see mine"
> "she has some nice boobs"



Yep, those breasts are as close to perfection as perfection can get.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I agree


----------



## lostNfound

cutecute said:


> repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time



luscious 

everything, lips, hips, nips hmmm i like it, cute pig tails and all.

you should post more


----------



## Matt58

StarStruck said:


> Does this count, Matt?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



When I asked for that naked bong picture I was hoping to see more of you and less of the bong, catch my drift? 8)


----------



## nekointheclouds

Boobs. Seems to be the theme.

See Busty, my nipples.


*NSFW*:


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

cutecute said:


> repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time



nice boobies and such


----------



## cutecute

nekointheclouds said:


> Boobs. Seems to be the theme.



deviant


----------



## We are all ONE

this oould be greatest nudie page ever


----------



## lostNfound

cutecute said:


> deviant



More curves and back dimples


----------



## Noodle

Wow!

< ...do want cutecute


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nice back


----------



## junglejuice

cutecute said:


> repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time



cutecute*cute*


----------



## lonewolf13

more like cute^3 right?   


cute^3 = cutecubed for you morons


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## lonewolf13

Pharcyde, you done well son.  well indeed. 

chicks w/ tats = win


----------



## GenericMind

Don't even get me started on that shit.


----------



## junglejuice

Is that a Godsmack tattoo on her stomach?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Pharcyde you look different in that picture. Did you get a hair cut?


----------



## Pharcyde

junglejuice said:


> Is that a Godsmack tattoo on her stomach?



gf: yes that is a godsmack son...me and my aunt got hat done at the same time, it was her favorite band, she died


----------



## Pharcyde

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Pharcyde you look different in that picture. Did you get a hair cut?



yezzir!!!!!! %)


----------



## n3wt

I like the part about the naked people.  I like it a lot.


----------



## GenericMind

wait wat youre fucking ur aunt??


----------



## melange

dead aunt


----------



## GenericMind

I tried to google a good "wat" picture and all I could find were pictures of some new faggy fengtau lookalike band. I swear the Asians ruin everything.


----------



## n3wt

GenericMind said:


> I tried to google a good "wat" picture and all I could find were pictures of some new faggy fengtau lookalike band. I swear the Asians ruin everything.



The chick is hawt.


----------



## GenericMind

If she had bigger tits I'd be all up in that atm.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

cutecute said:


> deviant





cutecute said:


> repost cuz only like 3 people go to see them last time



Holy fuck.

You are the most beautiful thing I ever ever seen grace this thread - and we have had some seriously gorgeous women in here, but in my opinion, your body is perfect. And your lips are great to boot...and the pigtails - mmm... THank you for posting, please feel free to pop in here anytime you like...

Pharcyde - tell ya woman not to inhale so hard next time - she's quite do-able - props.


----------



## Pharcyde

GenericMind said:


> wait wat youre fucking ur aunt??



​nope


----------



## grimble crumble

Pretty tite how many of BLs hotties have fitting names. Babex, cutecute ect

Cutecute you really should change your name to dat-ass though. God dam


----------



## Larr_E

Back the fuck off people! I've been in love with cutecute before your guys. We got a thing from SLR....


----------



## scubagirl200

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Holy fuck.
> 
> You are the most beautiful thing I ever ever seen grace this thread



+1

plz post MOARRRR


----------



## GenericMind

Larr_E said:


> Back the fuck off people! I've been in love with cutecute before your guys. We got a thing from SLR....



Nigga she goes to mansion parties and fucks her personal trainer. Stolen hubcabs probably aren't gonna cut it this time.


----------



## Larr_E

Yeah, i'm not really down with setting limitations for myself when it comes to women. If that works for you then roll with it but i'm gonna be a little more confident...


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## GenericMind

I dig. Affirmative action ftw.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

It's too hot for clothes today.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

nekointheclouds said:


> [/NSFW]





cutecute said:


> deviant



verrry nice ladies~~~


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

scubagirl200 said:


> +1
> 
> plz post MOARRRR



Awwww... shit...you guys tie...I can't make that decision to knock you off the top.


----------



## SmilingEyes




----------



## Keaton

Hellllooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mr.Hankey

ditto


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Damn, marissa I cant beiieve you are self conscious about your boobs or your nipples. They are fucking perfection.

You know me, Ill tell it like it is and Im serious when I say that you have nothing at all to be shy about. Your boobs and especially your nipples are just about the best ever. Shape, size, color, everything. Perfection!!


----------



## nekointheclouds

is smilingeyes marisa? her boobs are perfact. so cute! My boobs are not my best feature. I think my legs and hips are.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

nekointheclouds said:


>



I value symmetric values.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Mmmmm SmilinEyes - yum these pictures make me smiiiiiile 

I love your necklace and flowing wavy hair too - hippy women ftw.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Ive been up all night, so maybe Im imagining things. Does Neko have hairy legs?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Looks like it - her armpits aren't bare, so I'd guess that is a lil fuzz on her pins.

WHy - who cares?!?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nekointheclouds said:


>


My fave.  Armpit hair and all.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Looks like it - her armpits aren't bare, so I'd guess that is a lil fuzz on her pins.
> 
> WHy - who cares?!?



Care isnt the word. I dont care about 99.999% things in this world.

Does it make my erection deflate and crawl inside my body and cry. Yes. Yes, it does.

Sorry neko. We can only be friends now.


----------



## Pharcyde

can we have some vagina shots in here plz


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Does it make my erection deflate and crawl inside my body and cry. Yes. Yes, it does.


hahahaha fair nuff.


----------



## Assphace

Pharcyde said:


> can we have some vagina shots in here plz



agreed


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ hellz yeaaaaah...perfect for a sunday (or a monday, tuesday, wednesday, thursday, friday, saturday, sexyday anyday, tbh, imo!)


----------



## DexterMeth

This thread is a great way to start the day...after my cig


----------



## TINK

debating on whether or not to break my new year's resolution (no nekkidness on BL anymore).  Kinda needing some attention, even if it is superficial.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^If you want you can pm me some pics. Ill shower you with compliments and praise.


----------



## DexterMeth

Those were all amazing


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Aww, yeah I think you should - this thread deserves your hot mams/


----------



## TINK

^^^ keep checking your inbox  lol 

it is sorta hard to compete with all the beautiful girls in here that are half your age. i think i will let them have the stage.  I will probably end up getting fucked up and start posting them again anyways.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

TINK said:


> ^^^ keep checking your inbox  lol
> 
> it is sorta hard to compete with all the beautiful girls in here that are half your age. i think i will let them have the stage.  I will probably end up getting fucked up and start posting them again anyways.



Compete? Its not even a competition. You could put most of these young girls to shame even on your worst day. You dont have to be modest. Ive seen your pics. You be lookin goooooooood.


----------



## lonewolf13

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Compete? Its not even a competition. You could put most of these young girls to shame even on your worst day. You dont have to be modest. Ive seen your pics. You be lookin goooooooood.



^ This.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i am le curious


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

TINK said:


> ^^^ keep checking your inbox  lol
> 
> it is sorta hard to compete with all the beautiful girls in here that are half your age. i think i will let them have the stage.  I will probably end up getting fucked up and start posting them again anyways.



OK...PM to me when you're ready...  hehe


----------



## TINK

Oh the peer pressure....................................................................  Especially when I am feeling the crappy way I am.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Don't worry about it...the PM's to mine and Tally's inboxes should suffice.


----------



## TINK

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> Don't worry about it...the PM's to mine and Tally's inboxes should suffice.



hahahahahaha  ..... maybe if I take another muscle relaxer I will share with the lounge. 

I do need some warm fuzzies.  Been a really depressing/lonely month.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Awww no...this isn't any good.

Oh well, maybe I'll wake up with a message in my inbox...with some naked pictures (it's been a whiiiiiiiiiiiiile...since I got naked pics by PEEEEEE-EMMMMMM) *yawn*


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Here's to get your old ass to start posting...I do believe I am older than you anyway


----------



## TINK

^^ even if you think you are older than me  (which I doubt)  you have a much more attractive body than me.

I have been battling some medical issues which has caused some weight gain, so my self esteem is pretty low.

BTW.... nice ass, can I come over and touch it?


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

Oh I am so glad I didn't go to bed yet *fap fap fap*


----------



## Owl Eyed

TINK said:


> ^^ even if you think you are older than me  (which I doubt)  you have a much more attractive body than me.
> 
> I have been battling some medical issues which has caused some weight gain, so my self esteem is pretty low.
> 
> BTW.... nice ass, can I come over and touch it?



mine. u back off


----------



## TINK

Owl Eyed said:


> mine. u back off



make me!!!


ok fine.... here you go.  broken resolutions fuck life!!

Here goes nothing........................


*NSFW*:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

This is 38, girl.  
However, according to my BL nudie/husband contract I can do re-posts so this is 2 year old ass.

P.S.  Damn my powers of persuasion are good!


----------



## TINK

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> This is 38, girl.
> However, according to my BL nudie/husband contract I can do re-posts so this is 2 year old ass.



step off beotch I am going to be 41 next month so


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you got me there
and nice pic
GO TINK!


----------



## lonewolf13

wow TINK  wow and thank you


----------



## TINK

thanks but it still feels strange posting in here along with girls in their 20's.  With the exception of the beautiful PI, of course.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

TINK said:


> make me!!!
> 
> 
> ok fine.... here you go.  broken resolutions fuck life!!
> 
> Here goes nothing........................
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Damn! You have a killer body. You were nervous? Shit, you have most girls beat, young and old. You are totally sexy.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^+1

next time just do it instead of needing convincing...THAT is what makes you different than the ladies in their 20's


----------



## lonewolf13

PI, PurpleFirefly, TINK, C0TB and Ocean are tops in my book


----------



## Larr_E

I would so tap TINK. If you ever need some attention then just call me girl...


----------



## Bill

Dat ass 
Dem tits

Lovely ladies indeed.
Also, cutecute has an incredible body :]


----------



## lonewolf13

Bill said:


> Dat ass
> Dem tits
> 
> Lovely ladies indeed.
> Also, cutecute has an incredible body :]



i just told your GF


----------



## Bill

Haters gonna hate
Actually my girl wants to have a threesome with me and another girl

She likes preppy looking blonde soccer player type girls
Only thing is she said I'm no allowed to touch the other girl

I can only fuck my girl while they're having vagina makeout tiem, that's ok by me :]


----------



## lonewolf13

should let me film it tbph    you know for posperity


----------



## DexterMeth

i need to still buy a yearly calender for sure. and a special poster, I want it autographed though


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Here's to get your old ass to start posting...I do believe I am older than you anyway




dat. ass.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Keaton

Its all the hiking imo


----------



## DexterMeth

it's what works

that why things work.

For a reason.

They work.

Go fucking figure.

...out something new asshole


----------



## Keaton

Did someone try and turn you into a human centipede this morning or something?
Or is the rain just gettin to you?


----------



## DexterMeth

There's just no naked pictures of Bluelighter chicks


----------



## Keaton

Ah, this again...
Allow me to direct you here. You don't communicate with those women but god damn they're beatiful.


----------



## DexterMeth

No, but I can and do communicate with women of BL from time to time and that is an entirely different matter obviously.  ..And kick it with random bros that just wanna hang


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh my, this is my first time viewing thr thread since I posted last night.

P.I. NICE those heels are killer and I love the corset. God corsets are hot, both looking at chicks in them and wearing one.


Tally, Pheonix: Let me settle this once and for all, I DO shave, but I tend to let it go in the winter when its too cold to even think about shorts. Its actually warmed up alot, and as soon as itn hit 65 out there I shaved.


----------



## lonewolf13

i went w/ a vegan gal who started early, her hair was fine. not course because she had never shaved.


----------



## DexterMeth

Bi-girls are cool.  For flings.


----------



## nekointheclouds

DexterMeth said:


> Bi-girls are cool.  For flings.



Bi encounters are cool...for flings.

I love flirting with chicks, but at my core I love the guys.


----------



## DexterMeth

I don't fuck dudes period


----------



## TINK

Larr_E said:


> I would so tap TINK. If you ever need some attention then just call me girl...



OOOH what a romantic. You sure know how to sweet talk a girl.

And when I do call you can I call you Larr_E instead of girl?  LOL

*side note* we have never met, you have the gate key to my condo and you knw exactly where I live.

I don't work tomorrow or Tuesday if you want to meet up for dinner or coffee.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'd do you for sure.  I almost always shoot for dimes though so so offense, that should be a compliment if you are a realist.


----------



## Way|0st

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Here's to get your old ass to start posting...I do believe I am older than you anyway



i can appreciate the work that went into making this. not sure if its a re post since u weren't posting anymore but hope its new and more to come


----------



## lonewolf13

fuck 4 more posts till a new one gets made. who has the ballz or tits to start the new one?


----------



## Keaton

I think AEP should do it.


----------



## nekointheclouds

is she around?


----------



## lonewolf13

last

thread/


----------



## junglejuice

1k of pure win


----------

